# Naruto Chapter 599 Discussion Thread



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Hexa (Aug 29, 2012)

Some of Evil's posts in this thread 



Evil said:


> Long flash back then Tobi is Obito with half old face





Evil said:


> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.





Evil said:


> Like what we've seen when the mask has been blown off that part.
> 
> Oh you guys, getting so excited.
> 
> I can't wait.




*PUZZLE*


Evil said:


> I knew that would drive you banana sandwich.
> 
> Since you guys are having a hard time, lemme throw you a bone.
> 
> ...



*SOL*


Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> I fear that if it really turns out to be Obito my testosteronelevel falls until it reaches zero.



lol, what?


----------



## Volture (Aug 29, 2012)

Usually we'd have spoilers around now, no?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Um, that spoiler looks suspiciously like its direct translation to Google Translate.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Volture said:


> Usually we'd have spoilers around now, no?



Not really. Unless T posted them after OP. And he didn't even post OP yet.

@superman

It's what Evil said translated to jap with google trans yes.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?



If you watch a footballgame for example and your team wins, your testosterone rises, well, that is what I've read. According to this theory, I would turn into a woman in an instant xD


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Um, that spoiler looks suspiciously like its direct translation to Google Translate.



Likely was. He was probably trying to make up for the "is this legit," image.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 29, 2012)

no spoiler yet!


----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

ok we passed the 2000 mark in the first thread.we can reach at least 3000 overall.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

nice spoilers....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Those spoilers just look like Evil's posts translated into Japanese. 

Then someone Google-Translated them back into English.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Fake...we all know that Tobi is the ramen guy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2012)

Such a glorious day. 

Now people's hopes and dreams will come crashing to the ground. This is hilarious. I haven't seen anything this funny since we found out Nagato was Pain. People couldn't believe it. Straight hilarious.


----------



## Volture (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Um, that spoiler looks suspiciously like its direct translation to Google Translate.


It is, unfortunately.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

There's something else about Tobi's other half of the face. Spoilers only focusing on one half...maybe the other half is Rin?


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

two mother-f**kers are trolling in the spoiler thread....


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Fake...we all know that Tobi is the ramen guy.



Ramen guy is Aoba's father who in turn is 1010's father. They are the true FV's


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 29, 2012)

I predict: Rookies!!! or Sakura!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> There's something else about Tobi's other half of the face. Spoilers only focusing on one half...maybe the other half is Rin?



lol, the right side? But we've already seen it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Likely was. He was probably trying to make up for the "is this legit," image.


So yeah, probably should delete it till T or Ohana posts something, right?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Such a glorious day.
> 
> Now people's hopes and dreams will come crashing to the ground. This is hilarious. I haven't seen anything this funny since we found out Nagato was Pain. People couldn't believe it. Straight hilarious.



Guess some of us thought Kishi is a decent writer


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So yeah, probably should delete it till T or Ohana posts something, right?



Probably.

I doubt T is going to post at this point, and Ohana, if at all, will probably arrive after the chapter is released, for us.

Figures T wouldn't post this week of all weeks. I'm a bit interested in what the flashback is about, I hope it isn't Kakashi's flashback.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 29, 2012)

till now and as long as there is no solid spoiler, for me tobi is rin


----------



## KevKev (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL @ spoiler thread


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

still no real spoilers?


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

OBITO is the one!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2012)

was that sharinnegan pic legit ?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Tobi told him he can do whatever he wants and that a lot of other options are open to him, and minato agreed with it,Kyyubi was left to Naruto so he could beat Tobi something Minato was unable to do. That is manga cannon, I am not delusional, I'm just not a minafag and see it how it is.



Just because you say so does not make it so. The Manga pages refute your assertion.

And I'm hardly a Minatotard. Hell, I've been consistent with my view of him while the forum at large has been all over the goddamn place.

When Tobi and Minato fought and it was first shown, several folks thought Tobi was Madara and so folks were OMG Minato is god level. Now folks are low balling it because it's Obito.

The truth about Minato is thus:

Minato is far outclassed in feats when it comes to destructive power. However, he is one of the best innovators when it comes to ninjutsu, which gives him some techniques that can allow him to prevail against ninjas otherwise stronger thn him. He obviously has very good ninjutsu and Taijutsu. His chakra probably isn't anything special. Same with genjitsu.

However, Tobi did challenge him, and there are absolutely ninjas out there who could take him(Hashirama could take him, as well as Madara, especially Madara as he is now).

But Minato stopped fighting Tobi because he wanted to protect the village from the Kyubi as well as check on his dying wife and newborn child. Because that's what he fucking said.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Such a glorious day.
> 
> Now people's hopes and dreams will come crashing to the ground. This is hilarious. I haven't seen anything this funny since we found out Nagato was Pain. People couldn't believe it. Straight hilarious.



You're a sick man.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

moderators are ready all the time to find fault in a post,but when spoiler thread is clouted,they are nowhere to be seen..


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> There's something else about Tobi's other half of the face. Spoilers only focusing on one half...maybe the other half is Rin?



The other half is made from Zetsu metal. We saw that when he fought Konan.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

Dat Google translate.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably.
> 
> I doubt T is going to post at this point, and Ohana, if at all, will probably arrive after the chapter is released, for us.
> 
> Figures T wouldn't post this week of all weeks. I'm a bit interested in what the flashback is about, I hope it isn't Kakashi's flashback.



Obito crying over Rin and wanting to get revenge on everyone for her death flashback


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Just because you say so does not make it so. The Manga pages refute your assertion.
> 
> And I'm hardly a Minatotard. Hell, I've been consistent with my view of him while the forum at large has been all over the goddamn place.
> 
> ...



And he could have dealt with the Kyuubi without dying, he didn't because he wanted to give it's power to Naruto so someone could beat Tobi since he was unable to. Sorry if I worded it wrong I was not calling you specifically a minatard.

Also I see this is not gonna change so we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Cymbalize (Aug 29, 2012)

spoiler seems fake, it has  obito written in english in the text. Never have I seen an english word used in the spoilers.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Such a glorious day.
> 
> Now people's hopes and dreams will come crashing to the ground. This is hilarious. I haven't seen anything this funny since we found out Nagato was Pain. People couldn't believe it. Straight hilarious.


This will be just perfect.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

URGH.  I have to go to bed soon! It's almost 2AM where I'm at and I have lots of crap to do... where are the spoilers?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> The other half is made from Zetsu metal. We saw that when he fought Konan.



We saw both parts of his head were white though, when he fixes his arm after Danzo fight.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm assuming the Tobi that fought Minato is Madara and he passed the torch or some crap, but not sure how Kishi is going to BS the rest of the plot holes to avoid losing half his fan base.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Obito crying over Rin and wanting to get revenge on everyone for her death flashback



lol, do want.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

If I am right then kishi actually used a legitimate literary technique with tobi...by making him an unreliable narrator he could still give us information we needed without actually having to break the tobi is madara charade...still not great writing but not terrible like is being suggested...


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> was that sharinnegan pic legit ?


Which pic?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> OBITO is the one!



dont do it Kishi 

think about the inconsistencies


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

@Seraphiel: Agreed to cease. The debate is pointless


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2012)

That Japanese spoiler is terrible. Why is Obito written in Western characters? 

If you want to troll, at least put some effort in it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Which pic?



Old fake unmasked Tobi pic with a Sharinnegan for his left eye.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Rofl did some site take what was said in last prediction thread, put it up as confirmed spoiler and now the guy posted it back here in the spoiler thread.

I am laughing so hard right now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just in case the other people haven't seen this pic:


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

By Aohige over at APFprums



> Sit tight, T's going over to pick it up right now.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 29, 2012)

Shakar said:


> That Japanese spoiler is terrible. Why is Obito written in Western characters?
> 
> If you want to troll, at least put some effort in it.



Isn't it a direct translation of Evil's spoiler?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Just in case the other people haven't seen this pic:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

It's... it's confirmed?

Really?  Really?!  REALLY?! *REALLY?!* *REALLY?!*


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It's... it's confirmed?
> 
> Really?  Really?!  REALLY?! *REALLY?!*
> 
> ...



Look at the OP of this thread.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 29, 2012)

I believe this obito story when I see it, because it really doesn't make  sense, simply due to the fact that the timelines don't add up. 

Jiraiya mentored Minato, who grew up and mentored kakakshi who was around 12 I guess the time obito supposedly died. 

Jiraiya also fought hanzou and trained nagato. Tobi claimed to be the  one who put rinnegan in nagato's eyes. Jiraiya was still young as,  orochimaru was still together in the team at that time. I'm fairly sure  minato wasn't an even adult yet at this time, assuming he was even  jiraiya's student yet. Hell for the benefit of the doubt, say minato was  an adult, at best and really at best, kakashi would still be a baby or  little boy.

Hell I'll make it even better, lets assume kakashi was already minato's  student and tobi had just died, meaning minato was already the 4th  hokage. Now that's really stretching it because orochimaru is said to  have left the village just after minato became the 4th hokage. 

So Tobi as an unborn child or at best as a 12-13 year old boy revived himself and gave nagato the rinnegan? 


It just doesn't make any sense. 

He's too fuckin old. Let alone the other facts I've forgotten.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't believe Obito threw Naruto in the air with explosive tags


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It's... it's confirmed?
> 
> Really?  Really?!  REALLY?! *REALLY?!* *REALLY?!*



From Evil himself.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 29, 2012)

So basically in the spoiler thread they posted evil's "enigma" translated in jap?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> So basically in the spoiler thread they posted evil's "enigma" translated in jap?



lol, basically.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Look at the OP of this thread.





Klue said:


> From Evil himself.



My pessimistic self refuses to believe it until I see more spoilers or the chapter itself.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> From Evil himself.


Something tells me 'mymangastream.com' got the spoiler from us.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Just in case the other people haven't seen this pic:


So freaking old.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> So basically in the spoiler thread they posted evil's "enigma" translated in jap?



And then the 3rd guy posted klues post in it lol.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> The other half is made from Zetsu metal. We saw that when he fought Konan.



Haha Zetsu metal?! Show me!


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Something tells me 'mymangastream.com' got the spoiler from us.



That goes without saying.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> Haha Zetsu metal?! Show me!



He means the black zetsu thing Tobis face was shaded so people assume it was actually black. Or it might have been.


----------



## Cymbalize (Aug 29, 2012)

say hello to harvey dent gentlemen.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

It's confirmed it's his body.. not confirmed it's Obito himself.
Unless we call Deva Realm 'Yahiko' since it's using his body like a puppet. 
We'll have to wait and see if it's fully him.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> So freaking old.



Damn!! He isn't doing too good nowadays.


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishimoto had better have a damned good explanation for how Obito was controlling the Mizukage, gave Nagato the Rinnegan, extracted and controlled the Kyuubi despite being a teenager - and took a massive jump in power over 1-2 years - and went from a goofy teenager to Sousuke fucking Aizen.

Then again, this IS Naruto and it makes less sense than Bleach these days. Which is an achievement.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He means the black zetsu thing Tobis face was shaded so people assume it was actually black. Or it might have been.


Thats clearly Obito's non scarred face side, Kishi blackened that out to hide the clean face, Obito's other face side was messed up by a boulder thats the reason why it looks old.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> It's confirmed it's his body.. not confirmed it's Obito himself.
> Unless we call Deva Realm 'Yahiko' since it's using his body like a puppet.
> We'll have to wait and see if it's fully him.



lol, well played sir.

Tobito supporters will have to hold their celebration-semen in for at least one more week.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Thats clearly Obito's non scarred face side, Kishi blackened that out to hide the clean face, Obito's other face side was messed up by a boulder thats the reason why it looks old.



It's white(at least the side of it) when he is fixing his arm later, so yeah.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> It's confirmed it's his body.. not confirmed it's Obito himself.



Too bad that it was decided in October 2007 that if Tobi just has Obito's body, it counts as a 'win' for Tobito.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Just in case the other people haven't seen this pic:



looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hella stupid. but, I'm just glad the wait is over.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't really see why someone would take Obito's body when his right eye would be enough.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Too bad that it was decided in October 2007 that if Tobi just has Obito's body, it counts as a 'win' for Tobito.



lol, who set this shitty stipulation? 

Spirit or GTFO!


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> It's confirmed it's his body.. not confirmed it's Obito himself.
> Unless we call Deva Realm 'Yahiko' since it's using his body like a puppet.
> We'll have to wait and see if it's fully him.



When the sharigan takes over you completely. What happens when you die from bleeding out of your sharingan? You die like Itachi? Maybe not..


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Too bad that it was decided in October 2007 that if Tobi just has Obito's body, it counts as a 'win' for Tobito.



Whoever agreed to that was a moron, but then again more power to Tobito fans


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Even if it is Obito heart and soul, after the Izanami debacle, I'm all raged out on Naruto.


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 29, 2012)

So Tobi is like Nagato and is controlling Obito's body remotely?


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My pessimistic self refuses to believe it until I see more spoilers or the chapter itself.


Kishi's dog ate the chapter so Evil is entertaining us instead.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 29, 2012)

I will bet you all 1000 euros each, tobi is not obito.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Another wheelchair user being a villain

don't want


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> So Tobi is like Nagato and is controlling Obito's body remotely?



Who said it has to be remote? 

He is like Orochimaru, controlling the victim's body locally.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Just in case the other people haven't seen this pic:



That does indeed seem...legit...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

So thats why he has 2 personalities........


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> So Tobi is like Nagato and is controlling Obito's body remotely?



Yeah, I wouldn't like that either.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, who set this shitty stipulation?
> 
> Spirit or GTFO!



It was decided upon in the original wager thread; *everyone* seemed to agree at that time that it was a fair assessment of where everyone stood with regards to Tobito at that time; the body-only supporters were classified as Tobito followers and those who were against Tobito disagreed with it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> I will bet you all 1000 euros each, tobi is not obito.



State your logic, playa.

I'll support it.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

You use your eyes too much and you get wheelchaired bro.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hella stupid. but, I'm just glad the wait is over.


That pic is fake, it dates back to 2010.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It was decided upon in the original wager thread; *everyone* seemed to agree at that time that it was a fair assessment of where everyone stood with regards to Tobito at that time; the body-only supporters were classified as Tobito followers and those who were against Tobito disagreed with it.



I'm calling b.s. - screw that thread, it no longer applies. His spirit is ultimately the only thing that matters.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Just in case the other people haven't seen this pic:



Fake , even the speech bubble is in chinese, not jap


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Shakar said:


> That pic is fake, it dates back to 2010.


Brings backs memories. 
Was one of the first few chapters when i started reading the manga for the first time after finishing watching the anime.


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 29, 2012)

He looks like Danzo in that pic. Remember when people thought Danzo was Tobi?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm calling b.s. - screw that thread, it no longer applies. His spirit is ultimately the only thing that matters.



You don't get to change the rules at the end of the line.  Suck it up like a man.


----------



## Somnus (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a reminder.

If your side of the argument (Tobi=Obito or Tobi=/=Obito), then please just humbly accept defeat instead of going crazy and blaming Kishi for being a bad writter, because you'll sound crazy, completely irrational and a sore loser.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> He looks like Danzo in that pic. Remember when people thought Danzo was Tobi?



Those were the good ole' days. Now look what the manga has come to.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> State your logic, playa.
> 
> I'll support it.




I already posted my logic a few posts above.
The post:

I believe this obito story when I see it, because it really doesn't make  sense, simply due to the fact that the timelines don't add up. 

Jiraiya mentored Minato, who grew up and mentored kakakshi who was around 12 I guess the time obito supposedly died. 

Jiraiya also fought hanzou and trained nagato. Tobi claimed to be the  one who put rinnegan in nagato's eyes. Jiraiya was still young as,  orochimaru was still together in the team at that time. I'm fairly sure  minato wasn't an even adult yet at this time, assuming he was even  jiraiya's student yet. Hell for the benefit of the doubt, say minato was  an adult, at best and really at best, kakashi would still be a baby or  little boy.

Hell I'll make it even better, lets assume kakashi was already minato's  student and tobi had just died, meaning minato was already the 4th  hokage. Now that's really stretching it because orochimaru is said to  have left the village just after minato became the 4th hokage. 

So Tobi as an unborn child or at best as a 12-13 year old boy revived himself and gave nagato the rinnegan? 


It just doesn't make any sense. 

He's too fuckin old. Let alone the other facts I've forgotten.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

If you told me that Tobi=Obito when Tobi appeared for the first time I would have totaly believed you.
Obito was a freaking retard so yes...the old Tobi was more like him.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

And then Tobi takes off his akatsuki robe, and he has a vagina, revealing himself to be Rin with a face transplant. And then she takes off her face transplant mask and reveals herself to be Sakura. And then Kishi makes a poll for lamest female character, compiles the results and reveals Tobi to be a Sakura/Tenten conjoined twin. Then there's a cliffhanger while we wait for Kishi to make Tobi even stupider.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> If you told me that Tobi=Obito when Tobi appeared for the first time I would have totaly believed you.
> Obito was a freaking retard so yes...the old Tobi was more like him.



Obito lied about the dirt in his eye to cover up his tears. Tobi is a complete idiot, nothing like Obito.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Somnus said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> If your side of the argument (Tobi=Obito or Tobi=/=Obito), then please just humbly accept defeat instead of going crazy and blaming Kishi for being a bad writter, because you'll sound crazy, completely irrational and a sore loser.


Wut?


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 29, 2012)

OP spoilers is out.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 29, 2012)

No chapter yet... I'm going to bed. *sulks*


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

I doubt it's Zetsu metal, per se.

More like Zetsu flying bukkake.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 29, 2012)

Somnus said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> If your side of the argument (Tobi=Obito or Tobi=/=Obito), then please just humbly accept defeat instead of going crazy and blaming Kishi for being a bad writter, because you'll sound crazy, completely irrational and a sore loser.



someone take a pic of this post and use it as the next telegrams image


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi is obito with half zetsu face


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm calling b.s. - screw that thread, it no longer applies. His spirit is ultimately the only thing that matters.



What if there are TWO spirits in Tobi's body?

Obito's...and Madara's or Zetsus?

Does the Tobito theory win then or not?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

A mod should honestly post Evil's spoiler in the prediction thread - end the madness.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Another wheelchair user being a villain
> 
> don't want


those are evil





> Long flash back then Tobi is Obito with half old face.


if the chapter has nothing else then fuck you Kishi


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> What if there are TWO spirits in Tobi's body?
> 
> Obito's...and Madara's or Zetsus?
> 
> Does the Tobito theory win then or not?



Yes, that counts. Award partial points to both sides.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

*who cares *if Tobito guys want to claim victory even if its just his body.... it wouldnt fuck up the chronology so it doesnt affect the *congruency *of the plot

but Tobi = Obito *in soul *would fuck up so much... *this *i cannot fathom


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I doubt it's Zetsu metal, per se.
> 
> More like Zetsu flying bukkake.



Yeah Tobi bleeds Zetsu flying bukkake.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

Shakar said:


> That pic is fake, it dates back to 2010.



oh good, i remember this one ----> 

but i never saw that 2010 before. phew, i was about to say since when did Kishi start drawing his bad guys in Sonic X fanart style :sanji


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

ban the troll @the spoiler thread please


----------



## rac585 (Aug 29, 2012)

and so the wait begins for 600


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah Tobi bleeds Zetsu flying bukkake.



And the bolts are made from dried Kyuubi poop.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Why do we never get spoilers when Evil is around. 
Tobi= Obito
T= Evil
Ohana= Reveals in chapter 600???


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, that counts. Award partial points to both sides.



Or both sides feel trolled/unfulfilled?

Only Kishi wins


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It was decided upon in the original wager thread; *everyone* seemed to agree at that time that it was a fair assessment of where everyone stood with regards to Tobito at that time; the body-only supporters were classified as Tobito followers and those who were against Tobito disagreed with it.



Except i made a thread 2 weeks ago asking the same thing and it was more or less 50/50.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

La buse said:


> looool looks like the Tobito haters are maaaaaad  In your faces guys, no offense but shit was too obvious, you have to blame yourself for this.



Yeah, that hair thing made it so obvious.

Silly us.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genius! Thank you!


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i died. those facials.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

If Tobi=Obito it's the perfect time to drop the manga until Itachi's comeback


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Rac said:


> and so the wait begins for 600



Um I don't see 599 anywhere so I'm gonna wait for that bro.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

La buse said:


> looool looks like the Tobito haters are maaaaaad  In your faces guys, no offense but shit was too obvious, you have to blame yourself for this.



Obvious+plot hole orgy=poor writing. Waiting on an explanation before the final judgment, but I sense a massive Naruto embargo storm upcoming.


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Spoilers confirm Obito dun dun dun


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2012)

It seems that T has confirmed Obito (spoiler thread)...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Except i made a thread 2 weeks ago asking the same thing and it was more or less 50/50.



And it couldn't have anything to do with people chickening out in light of recent chapter contents, could it? 

How dishonest.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Spoilers confirm Obito dun dun dun



And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Never doubt Evil guys.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

"The Rinnegan side is without scars." - T

Or something like that.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

has the fat lady sung yet?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm gonna go to bed soon, and when I awake I will awake to all the rage threads and I will laugh maybe fap idk.


----------



## Somnus (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Wut?



I forgot to write "Your side loses" 

Anyway the ammount of denial is not funny anymore, it's kinda sad and pathethic so that's why I'd prefer people to simple accept defeat. I'm kinda tired of feeling vicarious embarrassment.

Ofc if Tobi is indeed not Obito then I'd accept defeat as well.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashback chapter. 

He could of added in some panels of Madara.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LET THE DEVIL TAKE OVER THIS PLACE


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> has the fat lady sung yet?



She sung a while ago.

I'm currently banging her backstage.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> "The Rinnegan side is without scars." - T
> 
> Or something like that.


Bitch please.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Somnus said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> If your side of the argument (Tobi=Obito or Tobi=/=Obito), then please just humbly accept defeat instead of going crazy and blaming Kishi for being a bad writter, because you'll sound crazy, completely irrational and a sore loser.



Essentially, liking consistency in stories and disliking plotholes makes you crazy, irrational, and a sore loser?

Last time I checked, people are allowed to call someone a bad writer when they haphazardly throw things at the readers. I've never been to a literature conference where someone stands up and calls someone a butthurt, crazy, sore loser for thinking author xyz is a poor writer.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

no words till the end...??!!!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LET THE DEVIL TAKE OVER THIS PLACE



Zehahahhaa it will be glorious.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 29, 2012)

Has there ever been so divisive an issue as this Tobi identity thing in the fandom?  I only started getting on forums in '07, but I can't think of anything that's caused this stark a split among fans, except possibly directly opposing Naruto/Sasuke fans, or those that buy into Itachi/Minato hype and those that don't.

-edit-

If this is a pure flashback chapter, I think I may actually be legitimately pissed.  And I don't let anything in this story get to where it pisses me off.  Damn.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay!! TOBITO!


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

where is the rage lol


----------



## Mateush (Aug 29, 2012)

Old Tobi =


To be honest I think he's:

1. Brainwashed Obito
2. Part of Madara/Zetsu
3. Stubborn Elder Son

I predict:

1. Soon Tobi dies.
2. Converted Tobi helps to fight Madara


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi best have a good explanation on how Tobi is Obito because I'm seriously facepalming like crazy right now


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi seems a bit obsessed with the concept of merging people into other people's bodies.  

All the major villians seems to have been fused at one point or the other.  Oro made a sport out of jumping in and out of other people's bodies.  Madara splooged himself with shodai cells, and it looks like Tobi is merged with Obito's undamaged half face.

Heck, even Kabuto blended himself from a whole bunch of people.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 29, 2012)

i wonder how would some1 know if tobi is obito if kishi show the face ?


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Where are the good old post/negs saying that Tobi isn't Obito. muahahhaah


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Bitch please.



lol.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Has there ever been so divisive an issue as this Tobi identity thing in the fandom?  I only started getting on forums in '07, but I can't think of anything that's caused this stark a split among fans, except possibly directly opposing Naruto/Sasuke fans, or those that buy into Itachi/Minato hype and those that don't.



Pairing arguments and Pro-Sasuke/Anti-Sasuke arguments come close, as do some power tiers/vs topics.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

First quit
Gonna read something with better writing now...like Bleach(even that pile of shit makes more sense)


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Na. I'm fine with that acutally *shakes his new breasts*


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Kishi seems a bit obsessed with the concept of merging people into other people's bodies.
> 
> All the major villians seems to have been fused at one point or the other.  Oro made a sport out of jumping in and out of other people's bodies.  Madara splooged himself with shodai cells, and it looks like Tobi is merged with Obito's undamaged half face.
> 
> Heck, even Kabuto blended himself from a whole bunch of people.



Kishi is an identical twin. It's probably a subconscious thing from that.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Has there ever been so divisive an issue as this Tobi identity thing in the fandom?  I only started getting on forums in '07, but I can't think of anything that's caused this stark a split among fans, except possibly directly opposing Naruto/Sasuke fans, or those that buy into Itachi/Minato hype and those that don't.



TIERS!!!!!!!!1!!!one!!!


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Kishi seems a bit obsessed with the concept of merging people into other people's bodies.
> 
> All the major villians seems to have been fused at one point or the other.  Oro made a sport out of jumping in and out of other people's bodies.  Madara splooged himself with shodai cells, and it looks like Tobi is merged with Obito's undamaged half face.
> 
> Heck, even Kabuto blended himself from a whole bunch of people.



He's obsessed with back street transplants.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

lol, Ohana appears?


----------



## Sarry (Aug 29, 2012)

I was really hoping the Tobito theory won't come true. Damn you kishi


----------



## Cymbalize (Aug 29, 2012)

its not yet revealed tobi is obito or something on those lines has it?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> First quit
> Gonna read something with better writing now...like Bleach(even that pile of shit makes more sense)



Before you'd go, would you mind dropping by the Tobito FC and writing a brief apology for acting like we all wore tinfoil hats for years? 

... Jk, I'm not that kind of ass.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

I bet Obito declared the 2nd ninja war, but got defeated by The Rock.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Kishi is an identical twin. It's probably a subconscious thing from that.



His bro is a bit more handsome somehow, so he probably wants his body even if it's the same look just a bit better.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, Ohana appears?



Ohana used late spoilers!

It's not very effective...


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

lol Evils post in spoiler thread, teasing us.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashback of Kakashi and Gai's childhood?

Awful.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol Evil makes it seem as if he didn't say he is Obito yet, so body takeover might still be going.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2012)

flashbacks are the final villain


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 29, 2012)

So it actually happened .......


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashback of Gai and Kakashi?

What the actual fuck Kishi?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

Our Izuna, who art in heaven...
...lead us not into retardation,
but deliver us from Obito.

Amen.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol so in the end this whole thing ends with a questionmark? "Are you Obito?"

So we're going to get yet another week of this neverending debate?


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> lol Evils post in spoiler thread, teasing us.




Could just be about chapter 599? Perhaps as Kakashi asks Tobi if he is Obito, the chapter ends?


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

So Kakashi isn't going to recognize that face?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol Evil makes it seem as if he didn't say he is Obito yet, so body takeover might still be going.



It's not over until it's over.


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 29, 2012)

Apparently Obito can travel in time, or otherwise he wouldn't be old enough to have met Madara


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

At this rate Kiba and his family will be revealed in 600.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

seriously? A flashback chapter?

Kishi go suck a dick


----------



## La buse (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL glorious day, oh man.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I bet Obito declared the 2nd ninja war, but got defeated by *The Rock*.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2012)

HAHA! 

TOBITO NOT CONFIRMED YET!


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> His bro is a bit more handsome somehow, so he probably wants his body even if it's the same look just a bit better.



Both of them as mangaka use loneliness, lack of sense of self, body transformation, and monster dwelling within as themes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's not over until it's over.



Gonna be hilarious if we learn the "real" identity in 600 as we predicted haha.

@Sargoth yeah I know I read both his bro's manga.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

I am gonna rage if the face won't be shown. 
But T and Evil already said his other face side looks scarless.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

> Kakashi "Are you... Obito... ?"



Tobi: You'll find out in chapter 600


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> So Kakashi isn't going to recognize that face?




Not after Naruto mashed it with a rasengan.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Apparently Obito can travel in time, or otherwise he wouldn't be old enough to have met Madara



Or he didn't die after awakening the Rinnegan, or Nagato's Rinnegan isn't Madara's.

Neither of which are acceptable answers.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Flashback of Gai and Kakashi?
> 
> What the actual fuck Kishi?



What the heck are you guys thinking?! One of the most exciting moments to finally learn more about what really happened with Tobi and probably Madara. This's what you guys have been discussing for years and now it's time you will learn the truth!


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter is titled; Obito Uchiha according to spoiler thread.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> She sung a while ago.
> 
> I'm currently banging her backstage.



Obito's eye/body? yes

Obito's sou/mind? not just yet



bearzerger said:


> Lol so in the end this whole thing ends with a questionmark? "Are you Obito?"



so we have to wait for 600 after all


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

In all seriousness, Kishi already spoiled Tobi's identity in the Road to Ninja movie script. That was about two months ago.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi sure loves those cliffhangers can't he just reveal it already instead of doing a 99% flashback chapter. 

It better at least show his face at the end.


----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

so its not confirmed yet completely?


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

**


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Or he didn't die after awakening the Rinnegan, or Nagato's Rinnegan isn't Madara's.
> 
> Neither of which are acceptable answers.



Madara himself said he only awakened Rinnegan a little before he died. And Tobi, when posing as Madara, said that he gave Nagato his eyes.

Time traveling Obito


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Chapter is titled; Obito Uchiha according to spoiler thread.



Chapter title is shit.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

The only thing worse than Kishi making the full reveal this chapter is Kishi NOT making the reveal this chapter.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

WE HAVE OFFICIALLY LOST

Chapter is called Obito Uchiha. That's it, I accept defeat. Tobito theorists, you win.


----------



## Somnus (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Essentially, liking consistency in stories and disliking plotholes makes you crazy, irrational, and a sore loser?
> 
> Last time I checked, people are allowed to call someone a bad writer when they haphazardly throw things at the readers. I've never been to a literature conference where someone stands up and calls someone a butthurt, crazy, sore loser for thinking author xyz is a poor writer.



This is what I'm talking about. 

Kishi NEVER WAS a good writer. He's just a shounen writer that likes to make convoluted plot twists to seem intelligent. He did it all the time, and obviously he was going to do it with Tobi, I don't know why only now he'd be a bad writer.

Actually I think Tobi=Obito is way better written than the whole war. And that Tobi could be Izuna or some clone when he had 0 clues for it.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Do we actually see his fucking face though?

That's all I care about.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 29, 2012)

so 600 is the real deal, 599 is just some flashback borefest!!!


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Current Active Users: 1065 (197 members & 868 guests)	

Why are there so many fucking guests?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Do we actually see his fucking face though?
> 
> That's all I care about.



Yes, we see his face.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

So Kishi's going to make us wait another week to actually confirm it even though it's already insanely obvious? 

And on top of that the entire chapter is flashbacks 

Go jump off a bridge Kishi


----------



## lo0p (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, this is gonna drag on for a while.  

599: Are you Obito?!?

*THE BIG 600 OMG!!!*  - Not exactly...

601, 602, 603 - flashbacks

604 - cut to Sasuke

605 - cut to the Kages

606 - Sakura and others still on their way

607 - So yeah...not exactly Obito but kinda.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Do we actually see his fucking face though?
> 
> That's all I care about.


I bet we won't knowing kishi.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

It's gonna be fun seeing how Kishi makes sense of Tobito. 

Yes, let's genjutsu the world because Rin died. I hope Madara brainwashed him first.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Madara himself said he only awakened Rinnegan a little before he died. And Tobi, when posing as Madara, said that he gave Nagato his eyes.
> 
> Time traveling Obito



Which is why I said neither are acceptable answers.

Time traveling Obito, it shall be.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

a flashback chapter? seriously?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Current Active Users: 1065 (197 members & 868 guests)
> 
> Why are there so many fucking guests?



Seriously, these people should man up and join the forums.  I saw we make the Telegrams inaccessible to non-members.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Aug 29, 2012)

OH GOOD FUCKING GOD!!!

Kishi, just give us a clear answer already!!

Contrary to what you believe, we don't enjoy waiting in suspense for seven days while you satisfy your sadistic need to delay major plot points


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> WE HAVE OFFICIALLY LOST
> 
> Chapter is called Obito Uchiha. That's it, I accept defeat. Tobito theorists, you win.



Never surrender until it's 500% official that he's Obito. There's still the possibility of it just being Obito's body


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Kishi's going to make us wait another week to actually confirm it even though it's already insanely obvious?
> 
> Go jump off a bridge Kishi



This. 


Keep your audience in suspense is a good thing. Doing it ridiculously often over a stupid thing is not.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Kishi's going to make us wait another week to actually confirm it even though it's already insanely obvious?
> 
> And on top of that the entire chapter is flashbacks
> 
> Go jump off a bridge Kishi



To plot twist or not to twist the plot?

This is the question.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> In all seriousness, Kishi already spoiled Tobi's identity in the Road to Ninja movie script. That was about two months ago.



Yea. He was going to reveal the biggest secret of his manga in an AU movie a month before it was even in the manga. 

Even if the content of said leaked pages ends up being true, I seriously doubt the validity of the actual document.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Not confirmed. Another week of hope.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi is better off as a stripper as poorly suspenseful as he is. He's made it so obvious, however it seems we won't get a confirmation from Tobi himself until chapter 600.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2012)

ADMIT NOTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Keep your audience in suspense is a good thing. Doing it ridiculously often over a stupid thing is not.



Agreed.

Kishi is a fucking douchebag.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Obito's eye/body? yes
> 
> Obito's sou/mind? not just yet




My thoughts as well.  The most likely explanation is that Obito's dead body was scavenged by Madara's partner, i.e Tobi.


The real Obito has been long gone to the land of the dead.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Never surrender until it's 500% official that he's Obito. There's still the possibility of it just being Obito's body



But...but Kishi's finally used the name "Obito" in the manga! 

Even the chapter is named after him


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 29, 2012)

chapter 599: Uchiha Obito..!
chapter 600: Izuna's spirit...!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 29, 2012)

It's his stupid insistence on making Ch. 600 "special".  He's been dragging out the story for a couple months now, and this is just the worst example of it.  I've never been afraid to call Kishi a ham-fisted writer, since her very much is.  But this just crosses over into the realm of shittastic writing.  And is frustrating, because there really is no valid reason to drag things out like this.  

Ugh.  I'll hold final judgment till the chapter is out, but so far I'm not at all impressed.

And you know what the funny thing is?  I saw exactly this coming.  So I don't know why I'm even surprised.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Aug 29, 2012)

lo0p said:


> Yeah, this is gonna drag on for a while.
> 
> 599: Are you Obito?!?
> 
> ...



Sadly, this seems to be what's going to happen....

I'm off to the Bleach section.....


----------



## -JT- (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashback chapter?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Not confirmed. Another week of hope.



Lol yes.

Imma deny the fuck out of Tobi=Obito this week. 

Keep hope alive, comrades.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Kishi is a fucking douchebag.



Double agreed.

This isn't clever. It isn't fun. It's fucking retarded.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShi is such a troll. Awesome xD


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Seriously, these people should man up and join the forums.  I saw we make the Telegrams inaccessible to non-members.



I agree!!


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Not confirmed. Another week of hope.



Another week?  Something tells me he's going to flip to the Madara/Hokages fight next week.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 29, 2012)

fuck you kishi


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

A flashback chapter.  Seriously..?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol yes.
> 
> Imma deny the fuck out of Tobi=Obito this week.



I can't wait to wake up and see all the mad people, it's 11:26 am where I live, should prolly go sleep.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Sadly, this seems to be what's going to happen....
> 
> I'm off to the Bleach section.....



Bleach? Why?

Bleach got boring halfway through the Rescue Oroiphime arc.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Another week?  Something tells me he's going to flip to the Madara/Hokages fight next week.



  

I'll forgive Kishi completely if he dares to make a sudden switch.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Double agreed.
> 
> This isn't clever. It isn't fun. It's fucking retarded.


Saving the big reveal for chapter 600... Yeah, so stupid...


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi is fapping to your tears.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I can't wait to wake up and see all the mad people, it's 11:26 am where I live, should prolly go sleep.



11:26? So it's almost noon?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'll forgive Kishi completely if he dares to make a sudden switch.



Fuck that, Sasuke and oro Chronicles for 6 months.

@Hossaim yes.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Sadly, this seems to be what's going to happen....
> 
> I'm off to the Bleach section.....



Oh like Bleach is any better.

It's been what, 5 chapters since the mystery person came back from the dead? It's gonna be another 10 chapters until Kubo reveals that it's Grimmjow.


----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

not confirmed yet. ridiculous. obviously its obitos body.but whose soul is it?
Izuna or Obito?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

And now  the last stand has some new hope :rofl just to be crushed next week or the other way around xD


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> chapter 599: Uchiha Obito..!
> chapter 600: Izuna's spirit...!



Heck  yes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Saving the big reveal for chapter 600... Yeah, so stupid...



The mask should have cracked this week; chapter is a utter waste if 600 confirms Tobi's identity as Obito.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

599 end:

Kakashi: Are you...Obito?

600:

Tobi: NO! I'M YOUR FATHER!

Do it Kishi, please. Anything, anything that Obito!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol yes.
> 
> Imma deny the fuck out of Tobi=Obito this week.
> 
> Keep hope alive, comrades.





And how awkward is it to have a cliffhanger be that question? 

Suspicious. Suspicious.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Fuck that, Sasuke and oro Chronicles for 6 months.
> 
> @Hossaim yes.



I can live with this

As long as Oro starts wanking Itachi to death


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

When's the chapter out?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

DejaEntendu said:


> Heck  yes.



Izuna's spirits with Obito's memories


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Oh like Bleach is any better.
> 
> It's been what, 5 chapters since the mystery person came back from the dead? It's gonna be another 10 chapters until Kubo reveals that it's Grimmjow.



I stopped taking bleach seriously...actually I never did. I just like OP from the big 3(as in love and genuinely enjoy). I dislike the protagonists of Bleach and Naruto too much.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 29, 2012)

Woah, Kishi, you're a master troll. Kubo is nothing at this point.
Another week of Pain.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 29, 2012)

Agony-SpoilerThread said:


> is it confirmed to be obito??
> Kakashi gets a flashback when Kakashi and *hai *was young.
> The end of the chapter,Kakashi ask *Toni *whether he is obito.
> 
> ...



  

Sorry I just... the waiting, it's making me lose my sh!t.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 29, 2012)

Dumbass Kakashi getting trolled  along with all those Tobito supporters


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter 599: Uchiha Obito

Chapter 600: LOL JK accually is Dolan

 Kishi


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobito supporters are going to rage rape Kishi hard after next week. 

We could actual witness the greatest troll imaginable. Such a honor.

Don't let me done Kishimoto.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Woah, Kishi, you're a master troll. Kubo is nothing at this point.
> Another week of Pain.



No only for people who still can't accept thinking that Naruto is a big ass high IQ manga for the higher audience


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Never surrender until it's 500% official that he's Obito. There's still the possibility of it just being Obito's body





Mayaki said:


> Not confirmed. Another week of hope.



lol so nothing was confirmed


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

People trolling the spoiler thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

technically it can still be Izuna inhabiting Obitos body.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Izuna's spirits with Obito's memories



With Rock Lee's bowl hair cut. amirite


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Chapter 599: Uchiha Obito
> 
> Chapter 600: LOL JK accually is Dolan
> 
> Kishi



Fans: Dolan no!
Kishi: gooby pls


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

vered said:


> technically it can still be Izuna inhabiting Obitos body.



And memories and feelings for Kakashi


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter 599: We don't see his face, and Kakashi ends asking " Are you Obito"
Chapter 600: Sasuke
Chapter 601: Sasuke
Chapter 602: Sasuke
Chapter 603: Sasuke
Chapter 604: Sasuke
Chapter 605: Sasuke
Chapter 606: Sasuke
Chapter 607: Sasuke
Chapter 608: Sasuke
Chapter 609: Sasuke
Chapter 610: Sasuke
Chapter 611: Sasuke
Chapter 612: Sasuke
Chapter 613: Sasuke
Chapter 6:14-700: Madara and the K11. Kishi spends 11 chapters on the K11 being slaughtered by Sasuke.
Chapter 700: Tobi is revealed...IT'S A ZETSU CLONE! LOL!


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q89ADw-FEsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## corsair (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope for some epic trolling from Kishi


----------



## Melas (Aug 29, 2012)

Hopefully the chapter is not a _total_ waste of time.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2012)

^Excellent Kishi. You've learned well. Kubo and Mashima are proud.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

corsair said:


> I hope for some epic trolling from Kishi



The ebst trolling would be... he is neither Obito or Izuna... Just some random Uchiha which was never mentioned before


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

I knew the reveal wasn't going to be that quick/easy. Dang it


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 29, 2012)

vered said:


> technically it can still be Izuna inhabiting Obitos body.



how can izuna do this ?


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I stopped taking bleach seriously...actually I never did. I just like OP from the big 3(as in love and genuinely enjoy). I dislike the protagonists of Bleach and Naruto too much.



^Stopped after Aizen, stopping after Obito, if Kishi gives him the soul to complete the set. Save us Oda Wan Kenobi, you're our only hope.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> how can izuna do this ?



He's a fucking Uchiha. He does what he wants.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Fuck that, Sasuke and oro Chronicles for 6 months.
> 
> @Hossaim yes.



True.  I'd rather Sasuke and Oro's little buddy road trip as well.  I don't think I can take another panel of Madara trolling the Hokages with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

lol@ people denying the obvious, come on now be real


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

So we have to wait another week to see who Tobi is


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I stopped taking bleach seriously...actually I never did. I just like OP from the big 3(as in love and genuinely enjoy). I dislike the protagonists of Bleach and Naruto too much.



I don't even really like OP. the fight chapters are cool, but man do they ever draw shit out in that manga. It is just manga stereotype after manga stereotype(example: the fucking giants), too.

You know what Shonen-style manga I'm enjoying most right now, god help me? Soul Eater and Fairy Tail. And the latter is a bad manga. But at least the fights have been fun in Fairy Tail recently(and there's been a lot of it). Bleach can't even get its fucking power curve right(does Ichigo have his Hollow mask? Is he stronger now than he was with it? Why does he seem weaker than after the Dangai? Etc etc).


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## polskanaruto (Aug 29, 2012)

pls read i only sometimes write here because i like to read what you guys write but
now i think the obito tobi THEORY FITS !!!!!

its obito and he spoke that he is madara and later no one because he got brainwashed with the recording of zetsu and maybe he got transplanted something of his face on the right side

and if a rock lands on your head you can lost your mind and important things of life so its easy to manipulate someone
i think rin run away later and some time later tobi obito got manipulated to kill her for a better world and MS


tobi = obito for the win !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> lol@ people denying the obvious, come on now be real



Not over until Obito's spirit inhabiting Obito's body.


lollollollollol.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> The mask should have cracked this week; chapter is a utter waste if 600 confirms Tobi's identity as Obito.



and what if its not totally Obito?

would it be a waste then?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Hellooooooo.

Did you guys have time to sleep like I did?

Oh so the title is Uchiha Obito that's nice.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I don't even really like OP. the fight chapters are cool, *but man do they ever draw shit out in that manga.* It is just manga stereotype after manga stereotype(example: the fucking giants), too.
> .



Yeah, like having masks over their faces for 400 chapters. Oh wait...


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> and what if its not totally Obito?
> 
> would it be a waste then?



I said, it's a waste if 600 confirms Obito as Tobi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

At worst it could be Obito's clone co-created with Zetsu DNA.

Still, a clone could never create so much tension and drama as the real deal would.

Maybe he is somehow controlled by Madara somehow...kinda like Koto does.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

wow, so Kishi somehow managed to stall Tobito's confirmation for another week. A master troll.

Seriously, get it over with.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright, who is this spoiler from?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter 599: Uchiha Obito.
Chapter 600: Uchiha Izuna.
Chapter 601: Uchiha Kagami.
Chapter 602: Klue.
Chapter 603: Uchiha Sasuke Reloaded.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Hellooooooo.
> 
> Did you guys have time to sleep like I did?
> 
> Oh so the title is Uchiha Obito that's nice.



I slept like angel.

I'm waiting for my $100... lololol


----------



## lo0p (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG TOBI is 501 CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSLlZh9yelk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Hellooooooo.
> 
> Did you guys have time to sleep like I did?
> 
> ...



Yeah. Set my alarm for 5:00, didn't go off but woke up at 5:12

I just got deja vu of me writing this.

I just got deja vu of me saying I had deja vu.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito's spirit is still inside and no fighting with Izunya over the body... Yeah this will be the way... But at the end we will see that it is Madara after all who splitted his soul up in 2


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> wow, so Kishi somehow managed to stall Tobito's confirmation for another week. A master troll.
> 
> Seriously, get it over with.



No.

Make the Tobito supports earn their victory.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Hellooooooo.
> 
> Did you guys have time to sleep like I did?
> 
> Oh so the title is Uchiha Obito that's nice.



Yeah, can't wait to see Izuna in 600


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

DejaEntendu said:


> Yeah, like having masks over their faces for 400 chapters. Oh wait...



Not what I meant.

Take the recent fishman arc. Did you count how many times the land/sea conflict was reiterated ad nauseum? Or how the princess was a crybaby?

Or the aforementioned giants: how they were honorable and their fighting was bad, and how many pages were devoted to Luffy screaming at them?

Oda beats you over the head with whatever theme he's going with at the moment, *and doesn't stop.*


----------



## Deana (Aug 29, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> how can izuna do this ?


Why would he do something so idiotic is the question.  Any sane villain would have just ripped out the eye and ran to find a corpse of a Uchia a lot less broken to put the eye in. 

But Izuna or Madara being hot and bothered by Kakashi (someone they should care less about) will never make sense. 

Trying to counter writing that some consider bad with other bad writing is productive fail, I guess. 

Obito reveal coming soon.


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 29, 2012)

vered said:


> technically it can still be Izuna inhabiting Obitos body.


Seriously.


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)

Please not another week Kishi


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG, this is the best troll I've ever experienced in my life


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Deana said:


> Why would he do something so idiotic is the question.  Any sane villain would have just ripped out the eye and ran to find a corpse of a Uchia a lot less broken to put the eye in.
> 
> But Izuna or Madara being hot and bothered by Kakashi (someone they should care less about) will never make sense.
> 
> ...



No they just stalked Kakashi for the lulz


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 29, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> Seriously.



It's just that it doesn't make any amount of sense in the time line of events.

Unless time traveling Obito is confirmed in 600


----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi is a master troll surpassing Evil himself.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Kagami lives on


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

ThunderRaikage said:


> how can izuna do this ?



Umm, the dead coming back to visit Narutoland isn't exactly a novel concept. 

It's very trendy to die and be revived in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Come on Izuna or Kagami.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

TobIzuna still liiives! 

Would be so delicious if this backfires next week.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yb9n5_h6MxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Hellloooo guyysss???
Sleepy???
Evil-T already confirmed that Tobi's other face side is wrinkless which means we will see the face, probably at the final panel.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice. They already have a Downfall parody for the spoilers... things are moving fast.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

And chapter can be out any moment by now i guess.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> TobIzuna still liiives!
> 
> Would be so delicious if this backfires next week.


we are not down still \o/


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Its Madara's clone or Izuna

Its obvious


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Not what I meant.
> 
> Take the recent fishman arc. Did you count how many times the land/sea conflict was reiterated ad nauseum? Or how the princess was a crybaby?
> 
> ...



Meh, at least he _has_ themes. I never considered them to draw out in the slightest, but to each their own, I suppose. I will say they can get a bit annoying in the anime since the animators seem to dwell on these more often to fill up time. In the manga, I have no complaints, though.

And mask over face for eternity takes the cake for drawing things out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> TobIzuna still liiives!
> 
> Would be so delicious if this backfires next week.



Yes SaiST, keep hope alive.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

This has to be some sick joke, I mean come on Kish!


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Evil (Aug 29, 2012)

It's Obito, suck it up.

Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?


He makes a reference to Kakashi visiting the Hero's grave
He tells Kakashi he got his eye at the battle of Kannabi bridge 
He makes personal remarks about Kakashi's attitude
He says to Gai "You don't remember *faces*, what point is there in telling you?"
He says that Kakashi's using a borrowed power and he will show him the real strength of Kamui

It's Obito, plain and simple.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a madara clone with Izuna spirit in Obito's body and mind... That's why they know everything about Kakashi and stalked him the whole life


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> This has to be some sick joke, I mean come on Kish!



His hair, his freaking hair. 

Why didn't he just keep his hair covered from the beginning?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> TobIzuna still liiives!
> 
> Would be so delicious if this backfires next week.



And then it turns out Tobi is Rin

Everyone is trolled.

Flawless victory


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



Haha they're in denial like always!

Slap them in the face so maybe they'll wake up from their delusions.

No dialogue only reinforces that fact that it's Obito.

The title also reinforces the fact that it's Obito.



They want to force Izuna into this. 

Kishi would be laughing so hard right now.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Not what I meant.
> 
> Take the recent fishman arc. Did you count how many times the land/sea conflict was reiterated ad nauseum? Or how the princess was a crybaby?
> 
> ...



I really like OP, but I know what you mean. There are times when it feels like they are shoving a character's dick down my throat, or they keep trying to enforce some character trait about someone. 

Granted, a lot of manga do that, but I've been noticing it in OP more often recently. I will say that since the timeskip, I feel OP hasn't been _as good_ as it used to be.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



If I remember correct so your mother's brother is Kishi himself. And you are never wrong, so I guess it's 110% confirmed then.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



Tobi is Rin with Obito's face and chopped boobs, still makes sense.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Aug 29, 2012)

I see Rin's name in the latest spoiler...


----------



## La buse (Aug 29, 2012)

worst thing is that there are actually people surprised by this. I mean, talk about stupid fandom, geez.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow ain't that some shit.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Some of you guys just need to suck it up and admit it's Obito. Th damn chapter is called Uchiha Obito. 

I really really *REALLY* didn't want it to be Obito, but it's so damn obvious that it is.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



Dear Evil,

some people think this manga is some high IQ book where obivious thinks can't happen... it's not that it is a teen or kids manga where things like that are obivious as for example Sasuke becoming good at the end, Kurama will become friends with Naruto and Naruto will become Hokage... will happen

All this are just lies by Kishi... At the end it won't be that obivious and the other way around... I for example are still in shock that Goku was Vegeta became good back than... it wasn't obivious

Even if next chapter it Tovi will say.... Hi I'm really Obito believe me some doubters will come up with new fucked up theories about it.

And that is just awesome and idiotic at the same time... really fun here around


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Wow ain't that some shit.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



this period


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

La buse said:


> worst thing is that there are actually people surprised by this. I mean, talk about stupid fandom, geez.



No one is surprised, even the people that never supported the theory.

The core point of the debate was, "will Kishi do the obvious?" Everyone immediately associated Tobi with Obito the moment Tobi appeared.

His hair, his name.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

DejaEntendu said:


> Meh, at least he _has_ themes. I never considered them to draw out in the slightest, but to each their own, I suppose. I will say they can get a bit annoying in the anime since the animators seem to dwell on these more often to fill up time. In the manga, I have no complaints, though.
> 
> And mask over face for eternity takes the cake for drawing things out.



Oh, I agree. You'll find multiple posts from me in this very thread complaining about how this identity has been handled.

Also, I never said Naruto was better. I do like it better, but that's just my personal taste. Hell, I admitted to liking Fairy Tail better than all 3. Do you know how fucking crazy and stupid that is of me? Fairy Tail started as a bad OP clone. It's Nakama theme is trite and pedantic. But at least the mangaka usually relagates the idiocy to a page or two in the middle of a decent fight. There are no full flashback chapters.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Some of you guys just need to suck it up and admit it's Obito. Th damn chapter is called Uchiha Obito.
> 
> I really really *REALLY* didn't want it to be Obito, but it's so damn obvious that it is.



No! As long as hope exists I will hold on! I will never give up on hope! I will never go back on my words! That is my way of ninja dattebayo!


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

So let's see:

He got his eye at the kanbi bridge battle BECAUSE
He has Obito's eye BECAUSE
He has Obito's face BECAUSE.....





he's obito. Fucking shocker Kishi. Fucking shocker.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> Make the Tobito supports earn their victory.


Nice, but sadly I think Tobito is pretty much confirmed. Kishi's just dragging this out because he can. He's probably laughing his ass off.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Izuna


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm a Tobito supporter too but let's be honest here, we've experienced this in pairing wars.
He says "Are you Obito?"
Maybe he has body but the mind is someone else's.

There is still a possibility here.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 29, 2012)

chapter seems to be about kakashi wondering whether or not tobi is obito...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Well here's hoping that I get my Sauce fix fast.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

this is to hilarious


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Rac said:


> chapter seems to be about kakashi wondering whether or not tobi is obito...


The trolling is strong with Kishi.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm a Tobito supporter too but let's be honest here, we've experienced this in pairing wars.
> He says "Are you Obito?"
> Maybe he has body but the mind is someone else's.
> 
> There is still a possibility here.



Maybe the queen has balls.

Seriously?

It's time to stop playing the maybe game.

If you can't accept something so simple you're going to have serious problems in life.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi is trolling the world right now. Doesn't he deserve a medal?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> So let's see:
> 
> He got his eye at the kanbi bridge battle BECAUSE
> He has Obito's eye BECAUSE
> ...



Fixed it for you... he is a random Uchiha or Izuna


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I really like OP, but I know what you mean. There are times when it feels like they are shoving a character's dick down my throat, or they keep trying to enforce some character trait about someone.
> 
> Granted, a lot of manga do that, but I've been noticing it in OP more often recently. I will say that since the timeskip, I feel OP hasn't been _as good_ as it used to be.



Oda seems to want to force you to pay in terms of sitting through repeated character beats in order to earn the cool fights. That isn't the point of a Shonen manga, to me. I read Shonen so I can see cool dumb fights. If I want decent plot, there are many better mangas out there(Monster, 21st Century Boys, Berzerk, etc...)


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't wait to hear Obito's reasoning for joining Akatsuki/Madara.

The lawls, I can imagine them even now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> *It's Obito, suck it up.*
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



Never thought I'd see you lose your cool. Guess there had to be a smear eventually.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 29, 2012)

He's obvious Obito, come on... I don't like this, but I must accept it...

why are  you thinking he could be Izuna? Madara said that his brother is dead so Izuna is OFF.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

i was thinking about this after checking out Turrin's Tobi=Black Zetsu theory... what if "Tobi" is like a Symbiote similar to Venom/Carnage from the Spiderman series? It'd kind of tie-in with the zetsu morphing and tobi being a nobody scheme.

dunno, just trying to see how Kishimoto's going to explain _this _one. 

EDIT: i accept him being obito, i just don't accept his 180 degree change of heart motive being due to his being slam dunked by a rock.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder If Kishi has a bet with Kubo on who can troll the most. 

Otherwise, I am pretty sure Izuna will make another appearance. Either via flashback or via Tobi


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Oda seems to want to force you to pay in terms of sitting through repeated character beats in order to earn the cool fights. That isn't the point of a Shonen manga, to me. I read Shonen so I can see cool dumb fights. If I want decent plot, there are many better mangas out there(Monster, 21st Century Boys, Berzerk, etc...)



Vagabond.

And I'd liked FT but it went to hell for me since Edolas.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Fixed it for you... he is a random Uchiha or Izuna


That would only apply if Kishi was a good writer.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

**


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Maybe the queen has balls.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



I accept it.

I'm just scared of Kishimoto's trolling powers, that's all.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't believe there's no dialogue this chapter. Wtf.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi: Are you Obito? you look exactly like him

Tobi: I don't know about that

*Madara shows up

Tobi: Hey nii-san


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Who wants to bed Jad makes 30 gai threads since we get him in the flashback.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



same would go with Rin also


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2012)

The Tobito theorists will have a field day.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Well here's hoping that I get my Sauce fix fast.


only this can heal me now


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Oh, I agree. You'll find multiple posts from me in this very thread complaining about how this identity has been handled.
> 
> Also, I never said Naruto was better. I do like it better, but that's just my personal taste. Hell, I admitted to liking Fairy Tail better than all 3. Do you know how fucking crazy and stupid that is of me? Fairy Tail started as a bad OP clone. It's Nakama theme is trite and pedantic. But at least the mangaka usually relagates the idiocy to a page or two in the middle of a decent fight. There are no full flashback chapters.



Yeah, I gotcha. I can see your point about the overuse of themes as well. I quit Fairy Tail for the very reason you mentioned. I'll have to get back into it and give it a chance. A roster spot on my weekly rotation may have just opened up....


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I accept it.
> 
> I'm just scared of Kishimoto's trolling powers, that's all.



Kishi only "trolls" battle feats.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

And while I'm hating on bad Shonen manga...

Goddamn, does Reborn suck. The flame powers could be so cool, but mafia babies? Magic pacifiers? Bad highschool drama? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> He's obvious Obito, come on... I don't like this, but I must accept it...
> 
> why are  you thinking he could be Izuna? Madara said that his brother is dead so Izuna is OFF.


He said he died, which we already knew. Didn't rule out the possibility of him being revived, as many were/are hoping. 



sagroth said:


> And while I'm hating on bad Shonen manga...
> 
> Goddamn, does Reborn suck. The flame powers could be so cool, but mafia babies? Magic pacifiers? Bad highschool drama? Jesus fucking Christ.


Should've remained a gag manga. Now it's bait for terrifying fujoshi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> only this can heal me now



I'll dress up as that Sauce that you had in your sig for you, I won't tell Pika if you don't (obv joking)

@Sargoth Tsuna possibly worst Shonen protagonist ever, can't decide between him and Ichigo.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> That would only apply if Kishi was a good writer.



The isa  matter of opinions. 

I don't like that Naruto will ebcome Hokage... it is too obivious... Sasuke should be Hokage as a twist. Seriously if Kishi is a good writer he will do it. DO IT KISHI

BTW
We should make a open poll too see the last stand against it with names... And after it brandmark them as absolutely losers or as absolutely geniuses


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Oda seems to want to force you to pay in terms of sitting through repeated character beats in order to earn the cool fights. That isn't the point of a Shonen manga, to me. I read Shonen so I can see cool dumb fights. If I want decent plot, there are many better mangas out there(Monster, 21st Century Boys, Berzerk, etc...)



I think he does a good job with the plot. There are just select times when I feel he goes overboard with enforcing the overall feel of a scene or an arc.

It can come across as awkward and childish. I don't know, it's hard to describe what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep this pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Mateush (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol at this thread's title "599 predictions" but in reality it's spoiler discussion.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

IZUNA IZUNA IZUNA


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you guys never seen a chapter with little or no dialogue?

It's cool.

It reads like an illustration book.

And you can see why Kishi did it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi only "trolls" battle feats.



Come on don't make me go about what he did to NaruSaku 2 years ago.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Too good      .


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 29, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> **


 .....


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 29, 2012)

A 16 year old kid gave Minatofag a run for his money...


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Lol at this thread's title "599 predictions" but in reality it's spoiler discussion.



Tis true.

/10char


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

For the people which didn't watch the Kakashi gaiden anime you better should do it, its really awesome you will end up with tears, like Zabuza's/Haku's.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Vagabond.
> 
> And I'd liked FT but it went to hell for me since Edolas.



I came to Fairy Tail after Edolas, thank god. When reading to catch up, I skipped it entirely and missed nothing of value. From what I've heard, had I encountered it on a weekly basis, I would have quit in disgust. As of now, there's a tournament arc with constant combat(like my favorite parts of YuYu Hakusho), so I'm happy as hell.

For me, Naruto peaked with the chunin exams(specifically, Lee vs Gaara).


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

That would be awesome if he didn't stand up and shrug it off.

@sargoth my fav naruto arc was land of waves because I liked naruto as a char then, and Kakashis flashback of naruto saying he liked Zabuza and haku was epic too. So sad he is an annoying whiny bitch now with bad humor.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.


----------



## Siroichi (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's Obito, suck it up.
> 
> Don't you think his dialogue up till now has been weird and oddly personal between him and Kakashi?
> 
> ...



This

It's Obito, even if people dont like the idea


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I'll dress up as that Sauce that you had in your sig for you, I won't tell Pika if you don't (obv joking)
> 
> @Sargoth Tsuna possibly worst Shonen protagonist ever, can't decide between him and Ichigo.




to think that we wont see him anytime soon :<


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> .....





....


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Come on don't make me go about what he did to NaruSaku 2 years ago.



That was a troll.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Useless rasengan is useless.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

i know its highly likely to be Obito..... but if the chapter ends with "Are you Obito?" its not confirmed then is it?


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Have you guys never seen a chapter with little or no dialogue?
> 
> It's cool.
> 
> ...


plus, less dialogue would be nice for a change. even if it's a flashback, i just don't want to see a bunch of "...." "i'm naruto and i'm going to be hokage" "it can't be" "my plan is..."


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

Evil said:


> He makes a reference to Kakashi visiting the Hero's grave


So? Zetsu can spy and record shit, his partner is zetsu..


Evil said:


> He tells Kakashi he got his eye at the battle of Kannabi bridge


Because he did.


Evil said:


> He makes personal remarks about Kakashi's attitude


Okay, cool. 


Evil said:


> He says to Gai "You don't remember *faces*, what point is there in telling you?"


Because he doesn't remember faces..


Evil said:


> He says that Kakashi's using a borrowed power and he will show him the real strength of Kamui



They share the same eye, we already know this.

If it's Obito mind/body/soul there's A LOT to answer for, where'as a simple 'it's x in his body' route would instantly put most of them at rest. 

This manga's had it's fair share of body swapping and transplants so it's not unheard of.
Not to mention Obito himself joining Akatsuki or whatever on his own accord, and rising to the top, mastering sharingan, getting the Kyuubi and all the other nuances in a few years is pants on head retarded.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm a Tobito supporter too but let's be honest here, we've experienced this in pairing wars.
> He says "Are you Obito?"
> Maybe he has body but the mind is someone else's.
> 
> There is still a possibility here.



This. The fact that this is just another chapter of Kakashi questioning whether or not Tobi is Obito, and this time he comes out and says the name, just makes it increasingly awkward.

597: "How suspicious! What if...!?"
598: "It can't be him, can it? I'll think about his gravestone."
599: "Are you Obito!?"

And the answer still does not seem to be known. He may have Obito's eye and body parts, as well as some memories, but the way this is dragging on and on makes it doubtful that he's just Obito through and through.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope Naruto won't becoe Hokage... it is too obivious!!! Someone like Neji should become it as twist with naruto becoming jsut an academy teacher... if Kishi is a good writer, he would do it and not make it that obivious


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Haters hating.


----------



## Nat3senju (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I hope Naruto won't becoe Hokage... it is too obivious!!! Someone like Neji should become it as twist with naruto becoming jsut an academy teacher... if Kishi is a good writer, he would do it and not make it that obivious



neji is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) man. 1010 for hokage.


----------



## DejaEntendu (Aug 29, 2012)

nicer

If anyone was interested....details the entire chapter. Sorry if this or a similar link has been posted already.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Yep this pretty much sums it up!




the next few weeks in KL and Telegrams are going to be splendid.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I hope Naruto won't becoe Hokage... it is too obivious!!! Someone like Neji should become it as twist with naruto becoming jsut an academy teacher... if Kishi is a good writer, he would do it and not make it that obivious



Kishi isn't a good writer, the pain arc proved it.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> This. The fact that this is just another chapter of Kakashi questioning whether or not Tobi is Obito, and this time he comes out and says the name, just makes it increasingly awkward.
> 
> 597: "How suspicious! What if...!?"
> 598: "It can't be him, can it? I'll think about his gravestone."
> ...



Hah so now Tobi has Obito's eye/body parts/memories but it's not Obito.

How much in fucking denial are you?

And you wonder why people get pissed off/mad at you?


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i know its highly likely to be Obito..... but if the chapter ends with "Are you Obito?" its not confirmed then is it?


If it ends up with showing his face it is. 
And we will see his face since T/Evil said the other face side hasn't wrinkles.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

The chapter is taking a long time. What's the holdeup.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Aug 29, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Haters hating.



...it's fun


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Eiichiro Oda, author of One Piece stated that he was originally going to name Sanji as Naruto, but didn’t because “Naruto” was about to make its debut.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I think he does a good job with the plot. There are just select times when I feel he goes overboard with enforcing the overall feel of a scene or an arc.
> 
> It can come across as awkward and childish. I don't know, it's hard to describe what I'm talking about.



No, I get it, and agree entirely. 

Oda does wacky powers better than anybody too, I'll give him that. He made someone who is basically Dr Frankenfurter from Rocky Horror and made him a badass. You gotta give the man credit for that.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i know its highly likely to be Obito..... but if the chapter ends with "Are you Obito?"
> 
> its not confirmed then is it?



nop not at all, actually it is the opposite.
if this chapter ended with this, then it would mean they he is not obito


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> The chapter is taking a long time. What's the holdeup.


 There having a hard time translating.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm more looking forward to the subsequent threads than the actual chapter


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Hah so now Tobi has Obito's eye/body parts/memories but it's not Obito.
> 
> How much in fucking denial are you?
> 
> And you wonder why people get pissed off/mad at you?



Until Tobi says "yes" to Kakashi's question.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> A 16 year old kid gave Minatofag a run for his money...



And that same kid is giving BM Naruto, Bee, Kakashi, and Guy a ton of trouble 

Cue the downplaying


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

DejaEntendu said:


> nicer
> 
> If anyone was interested....details the entire chapter. Sorry if this or a similar link has been posted already.



That's for last week's chapter.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Hah so now Tobi has Obito's eye/body parts/memories but it's not Obito.
> 
> How much in fucking denial are you?
> 
> And you wonder why people get pissed off/mad at you?



What he/she is saying is that someone could be possessing his body, like the Orochimaru body takeover, which is still a plausible theory until we find out the truth.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> No, I get it, and agree entirely.
> 
> Oda does wacky powers better than anybody too, I'll give him that. He made someone who is basically Dr Frankenfurter from Rocky Horror and made him a badass. You gotta give the man credit for that.



Bon Clay is manly as fuck too, never forget Bon Chan man. Actually I literally like every single Okama they are hilarious.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

will definitely be using this for later...


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

hussamb said:


> nop not at all, actually it is the opposite.
> if this chapter ended with this, then it would mean they he is not obito


So it will end with; Oh great god, your not Obito after all?


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i know its highly likely to be Obito..... but if the chapter ends with "Are you Obito?" its not confirmed then is it?



holding on to that 1% chance isn't gonna do you any favours, for some reason kishi has it in his mind that his fans are idiots and he wants to make chapter 600 special when it really won't be


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Hah so now Tobi has Obito's eye/body parts/memories but it's not Obito.
> 
> How much in fucking denial are you?
> 
> And you wonder why people get pissed off/mad at you?



S/he's not in denial, it's possibility.

Same man had the memories of Madara too..


----------



## Lovely (Aug 29, 2012)

This chapter shouldn't take too long to be released...since there's nothing to translate.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Bored of waiting... Hope its worth waiting.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> to think that we wont see him anytime soon :<



Nah.

Ichigo will show up every 3 chapters to throw another getsuga tensho at the prison and say "I will totally save everyone you guys no really just hold up".

Kubo is nothing if not consistent.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Dr Frankenfurter LOL!


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 29, 2012)

kishi tryed a slick one writing wise with this tobi fellow but it went all wrong.By having a mask the character was blank canvas could have been anyone.He gave him multiple characters and traits to try out throughout the story all of them never made sense in any of the timeline had to go for obito in the end.

In the end just poor writing all round no matter how you look at it obito's softer than baby wipes him going all evil makes zero sense how you let editors push this guy as the villian.Should of stuck to nagato's take down the economoy nuke plot at least it sounded militant.

As for kishi stalling how you not see that coming


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 29, 2012)

im the only one not giving a fuck about tobi.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Until Tobi says "yes" to Kakashi's question.


Because he never lied...


----------



## hussamb (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> So it will end with; Oh great god, your not Obito after all?



for me, i still believe that Rin is tobi. 
but even so, tobi ( who ever he is ( obito or rin )) fighting the 4th needs a lot of explanation.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> So? Zetsu can spy and record shit, his partner is zetsu..
> 
> Because he did.
> 
> ...



As retarded as it is, it's probably true.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

this [or something similar] should become the new telegrams banner


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Bon Clay is manly as fuck too, never forget Bon Chan man. Actually I literally like every single Okama they are hilarious.



Indeed.

And despite the fact that OP is the strongest verse of the Trinity, Oda has handled the power curve extremely well.

Contrast that with Kubo, who has no fucking clue how powerful Ichigo is right now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see how Madara ties into this.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Sarry (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see how Madara ties into this.



Simple: Madara went out shopping for Uchiha bodies. He found Obito's remains and had them used to make a new clone....


At least, that's how I would go on about it.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 29, 2012)

ok....so basically after several chapters of wanking, mask is off and even kakashi doesn't recognize him and has to ask tobi if he is obito........so this chapter is basically a flashback of obito......

can we move the plot along......?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I'm gonna go sleep, was up for 30h. Guys don't get at each others throats too much and don't get banned


----------



## mayumi (Aug 29, 2012)

remember when kishi's favourite movie is stated to be back to the future?
yeah that's what happened to obito.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

mayumi said:


> remember when kishi's favourite movie is stated to be back to the future?
> yeah that's what happened to obito.



Back to the future? 

If Kishi introduces time travel, NF will tear him apart.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see how Madara ties into this.



Darth Madara took in Obito Skywalker and made him his apprentice after he killed Rin Amidala and convinced him to make the Death Moon Plan!

Darth Tobi is more Zetsu now than man!


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see how Madara ties into this.



Timeline dont match expect bullshit connection and retcon.

obito activated sharingan and then ms and phased out the rock avalanche.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

this chapter is essentially a Kakashi+Gai flashback

Edit: about Obito


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Mother of God!!!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> That was a troll.



Yeah, that's why I'm conscious I'm not falling for that shit before it gets cleared in 600.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Back to the future?
> 
> If Kishi introduces time travel, NF will tear him apart.



Time travel is the one thing you never bring into a story unless it's done perfectly. 

Knowing Kishi he'd fuck up his entire manga if he brought time travel into it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Position them side-by-side, new Telegrams image.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Aug 29, 2012)

mayumi said:


> remember when kishi's favourite movie is stated to be back to the future?
> yeah that's what happened to obito.



Please no


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

As much as I want to see some pics, I should be headed to bed...


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

After 7 years of waiting,i cant wait any longer!!!


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi has senju DNA. Proven because he could perform Izanagi. Zetsu is based on the first Hokage, and Tobi lost his arm then grew it back from a Zetsu type of plant. Zetsu is a grass shinobi and Obito died in the grass village. It is simple. Uchiha Madara cause the third ninja war and he found Obito's corpse, then he used Rinnegan and Zetsu to revive Obito's body. Then he trained Obito to be a true Uchiha bad ass.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see how Madara ties into this.



Obito is the descendant of Madara/Izuna


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

but if Evil says its time to give it up, then 


*Spoiler*: __ 



NO!!! NEVER GIVE UP UNTIL THE END!!!


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

duuuuuuuuuude, you are killing it with these pics man


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

That's the most awesome thing ever :rofl


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

'k, some of y'all just spammin' now.

Chill out.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

We still dont have the full spoilers lol.
Getting exciting much?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Time travel is the one thing you never bring into a story unless it's done perfectly.
> 
> Knowing Kishi he'd fuck up his entire manga if he brought time travel into it.



Old wise frog that can see the future. He's done it partially already.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> We still dont have the full spoilers lol.
> Getting exciting much?



thers like on line to translate.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

MN solos.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 29, 2012)

SaiST said:


> 'k, some of y'all just spammin' now.
> 
> Chill out.





loool3 said:


> We still dont have the full spoilers lol.
> Getting exciting much?



my bad. i just think the reactions from both sides of the camp are/will be hilarious

yeeeah, but i'm heading out anyway. read the chapter later i guess.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Man these retard fake spoiler is getting bored, or when 1 spoiler is translated a few hundred times in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

This chapter is taking way to long to come out.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 29, 2012)

ok, back to sleep...for a chapter with "supposedly" little dialogue, this is taking forever....even bleach has no spoilers.........


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> but if Evil says its time to give it up, then
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So Tobi is Izuna? :amazed

No plotholes then?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

*Tobito: The Shape of a Theory*

I was going to post this as a thread, but I am getting damn tired and I've got to do stuff later... so here it is as a post and hopefully I'll be able to post it as a thread before I go to bed or whatever...



*Spoiler*: __ 



All Tobito theories (there are several, and there has never been a unanimous agreement between Tobito theorists on any point save this) have their root in the postulation that Tobi has some sort of concrete connection to Obito.  That is what unites the Tobito fandom, and _everything else_ was debated heavily between Tobito followers (his arm, his eyes, his face, his jutsu, whether he was from the future or not, if Madara or someone else was involved; you name it, they analyzed it).

I don't think that anyone denies that there IS a connection at this point but I'm not talking about what is going on in the fandom _today_; I'm talking about what went on in the fandom as far back as _five years ago_, back when the idea of wagering over the Tobito issue was first proposed and when I first joined the forums (and therefore cannot speak on what it was like before that time), and as recently as some _months_ ago, before it became obvious to_ everyone_ that Tobi was not who he claimed to be.

Over the years, there have been multiple Tobito theories based upon the initial postulation.  The most-often cited are:
1. Tobi is Obito entirely.
2. Tobi is Obito's possessed body.
3. Tobi has Obito's eye.

In addition to these theories being rooted in the same hypothesis, they were all, every single one of them, vehemently opposed by anti-Tobito folk for years.  If you go into the Anti-Tobito FC and look at their front page, you will notice that they have two posts' worth of links dedicated to trying to prove that Tobi is Madara.

_Everything_ that the Tobito folk hypothesized about was denied and ridiculed. It didn't matter how small the proposed connection was; feel free to look at the 'Wall of Shame' post, also on the front page of that FC. The contents of the first page of the Anti-Tobito FC, as well as the contents of many, many, many threads throughout the years are why when the initial proposal to create a wager over the theory was made, *NO ONE* denied allowing the Tobito followers to claim victory if it turned out to be Obito's possessed body or Obito's eye.  And I should know; I was there. I discussed the terms of the wager at length with people from both sides.


Now, what exactly has changed over the past few weeks that people would suddenly start arguing that Obito's possessed body =/= Tobito?

What changed?  Obviously, the MANGA EVIDENCE changed.  Now that more evidence has come to light that appears to be in favor of Tobito, people's stances have wavered.  As a result, some people have attempted to move the goalpost, trying to argue that Obito's eye/body theories are NOT Tobito theories.

*People don't get to change the stipulations of a wager or ignore what each fandom has made clear it supports/is against at the very end of the line.*

I don't expect graceful admissions of defeat from either fandom whatever the outcome, but I dislike this clear misrepresentation of what Tobito IS that many people are making.  It feels like an insult to my intelligence, like people actually think _I don't remember_ what comprised the respective fandoms and what we agreed upon in various debates and wagers in the past just because of the posts made in the past few weeks.

Well, I DO remember.  And even if I had forgotten, one look at the front pages of the Tobito and Anti-Tobito FCs, and the old threads over the years covering the countless debates people had, would have reminded me.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So Tobi is Izuna? :amazed
> 
> No plotholes then?



Nope, none. 

Madara revived him with Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

I cant believe this retarted fake spoiler pic has surfaced again....


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Perhaps the translators are in the hurricane now?

I got nothin'.

So how exactly is a flashback of Gai/Kakashi without dialogue supposed to show anything of import? Do they visit the grave maybe?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

Shit chapter confirmed.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So Tobi is Izuna? :amazed
> 
> No plotholes then?



there is just one... Madara said he died


Kagami lives on for another week


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Izuna doesn't even really exsist in the manga.  He's never been named.  He's just Madara's brother lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope, none.
> 
> Madara revived him with Rinne Tensei.



Its a shame that Madara had forgotten about than and believes his brother actually dead

Amnesia?

The plot thickens


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Its a shame that Madara had forgotten about than and believes his brother actually dead
> 
> Amnesia?
> 
> The plot thickens



He was lying.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

I just don't see how the flashback can mean anything unless they show Obito or Tobi lurking in the background or something.

"Hai guys next week half the chapter will be some doodles I drew on a napkin while on the shitter."


----------



## Gonder (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope, none.
> 
> Madara revived him with Rinne Tensei.



so why would izuna pick a crushed 13 year old boy as a vessel


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Aaand now I am confused as fuck..


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Shit chapter confirmed.



This.
Not even for the Obito stuff, purely because it's a flashback and a SHIT flashback at that.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2012)

why has the last T's spoiler been deleted from the spoiler thred?

It was confirmed though...

(this spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2012/08/29(水) 18:31:45.90 ID:G2/DF0kn0
回想はアカデミー時代のカカシ達。 
上忍達のアカデミー時代が描かれてる。中にん試験の様子も有り一番初めに中にんに成ったのは多分カカシ。 
その後上忍になったカカシにプレゼントしようとリンが提案した後、例のオビト死亡の日のコマ割りが入って現実世界へ。 
カカシガイ絶句、ﾅﾙﾄは！？って成ってる。 
で最期のカカシのセリフ。 


 )


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Izuna doesn't even really exsist in the manga.  He's never been named.  He's just Madara's brother lol.


Isn't that *suspicious?!*






Klue said:


> Arles Celes said:
> 
> 
> > So Tobi is Izuna? :amazed
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Timeline dont match expect bullshit connection and retcon.
> 
> obito activated sharingan and then ms and phased out the rock avalanche.



Kishi confirmed that Madara is closely connected to Tobi.

Translations are in the KT convo thread. This one or the one before it, so search at your own risk.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 29, 2012)

FLASHBACK, I fucking knew it


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonder said:


> so why would izuna pick a crushed 13 year old boy as a vessel



Because Obito was a genius and powerful...   he was crushed by rocks inoculating him from the Uchiha rock curse.  Izuna was killed perviously by Rocks!  It's canon cuz you can't disprove it!


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> there is just one... Madara said he died
> 
> 
> Kagami lives on for another week



Its Shisui dude!!

F***ing Shisui!!

Its going to be revealed the next chapter

Or the one after that...or in the databook.

 But eventually Shisui will prevail.

No plotholes


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> why has the last T's spoiler been deleted from the spoiler thred?
> 
> It was confirmed though...
> 
> ...



because it was too subjective?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

so its a flashback without dialogues and the only thing we hear is "are you obito" from Kakashi in the end ?

Well, lets hope bleach is good.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

MissinqNin, seriously—ease up on the image spam.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonder said:


> so why would izuna pick a crushed 13 year old boy as a vessel



Epic space/time ninjutsu powers.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 29, 2012)

A chapter full of flashback?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> why has the last T's spoiler been deleted from the spoiler thred?
> 
> It was confirmed though...
> 
> ...


That's my bad, didn't realize it was from T. I thought somebody was reposting that nonsense from _"mymangastream"_ again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> A chapter full of flashback?



Evil did say we were in for a long flashback.


----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

apparently only one word was used this chapter

kakashi asking -Obito?


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> He was lying.



What a jerk

He tried to mindfuck the readers?

Zetsu for FV then!!!


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

How much longer?


----------



## Gonder (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Epic space/time ninjutsu powers.



and how would he know that two tomoe sharingan  would hold such powers and you lot say tobito has plot holes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

This flashback must be insanely boring if we're only getting a sentence of two about it. 



vered said:


> apparently only one word was used this chapter
> 
> kakashi asking -Obito?



Then why is it taking so long to translate?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 29, 2012)

from ohana's post the fb is about kakashi obito and rin not gai


----------



## Marsala (Aug 29, 2012)

There are probably words in the flashback.

Also, I wonder if the flashback will maintain continuity and show Kakashi as a Chuunin from age 6 who graduated from the Academy at age 5 (I think)?


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> from ohana's post the fb is about kakashi obito and rin not gai


Will we see Tobi's face?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

At this point I don't think we are switching to anywhere.
We're getting the longest flashback arc. in the manga.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Evil did say we were in for a long flashback.


Long flashback for me is like 8-10 pages not 16 pages and the last one with Kakashi asking if he is Obito... 

Also it seems the flashback is only filler because it isn't about Obito but Kakashi and Gai. So expect more _long_ flashbacks in the next ones with some sob story.



Moon~ said:


> At this point I don't think we are switching to anywhere.
> We're getting the longest flashback arc. in the manga.


Kabuto flashback will be pitiful comapred to this one.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

This is a day to remember on NF. The greatest shitstorm of our time.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi/Obito, Rin, Madara, Kakashi, and maybe Zetsu's stories are all tied into this.  It may be long.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

I really don't know why Obito theorist are celebrating complete victory.

We know that Tobi existed long before Obito was even born and we now know that half his face is the young Obito.

The most logical conclusions one can make is that he fused some of Obito's body to his own or that he is somehow merged with with Obito (ala what Oro did with his bodies to absorb their skill, power.....and essence.)

Either way, it still doesn't suggest that Obito is the mind and soul driving the body. 

Body parts, cells and DNA get transfer in Naruto all the time and those receiving the transplant always remain who they are.  Tobi may very well just be an old Uchiha dude with a Obito transplanted half face.


----------



## gershwin (Aug 29, 2012)

At last Rin. The woman whose death created one of the greatest villains in narutoverse


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> I really don't know why Obito theorist are celebrating complete victory.





This is why.


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

They see Kishi trollin

They hatin


----------



## Recal (Aug 29, 2012)

A whole chapter of Kakashi Gaiden-related flashbacks?

The release of a soul-crushingly boring chapter is imminent.  Way to string out the reveal 'til 600, Kishi.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonder said:


> so why would izuna pick a crushed 13 year old boy as a vessel



good point

the person who was willing to scavenge Obito's body/eye from the rubble would have known what type of potential it had (S/T Jikukan) in the first place, correct? so if Tobi is not Obito then they are at least related


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> I really don't know why Obito theorist are celebrating complete victory.
> 
> We know that Tobi existed long before Obito was even born and we now know that half his face is the young Obito.
> 
> ...



Tobi has never been seen prior to Obito being crushed.  There is a lot to suggest that it's Obito.  Just not proof.  The costume, eye and focus on eye above all, the angsty comments to Kakashi.  In a mystery I really don't know what more you want?  Do you really want a mystery that was 100 percent solveable?


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Tobi/Obito, Rin, Madara, Kakashi, and maybe Zetsu's stories are all tied into this.  It may be long.



I can see it now chapter 610 there is a flashback showing a big orgy multi fuck with them all


----------



## Saru (Aug 29, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> A whole chapter of Kakashi Gaiden-related flashbacks?
> 
> I smell a soul-crushingly boring chapter.  Way to string out the reveal 'til 600, Kishi.



Well, it's not like it was totally unexpected.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 29, 2012)

know one gives a shit about that fodder izuna there only one reason why these dimwits want him to be tobi is so his not obito.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Please tell me this flashback features more than scenes we've already seen before.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

I keep my faith in Kishi, face will be shown.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> I really don't know why Obito theorist are celebrating complete victory.
> 
> We know that Tobi existed long before Obito was even born and we now know that half his face is the young Obito.
> 
> ...



Denial everywhere


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Well, it's not like it was totally unexpected.


Yeah, but so many people act surprised...


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Naruto ranked 9th this week, due to flashbacks and Tobito.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

so the shitstorm is delayed for a week then

shame, i made time in my schedule to get gangraped and everything


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh man, I'm just gonna wait Kishimoto explanations before going apeshit 


Klue said:


> Please tell me this flashback features more than scenes we've already seen before.


You know Kishi loves use the same flashbacks again and again. 
The anime team is even worse


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 29, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> A whole chapter of Kakashi Gaiden-related flashbacks?
> 
> The release of a soul-crushingly boring chapter is imminent.  Way to string out the reveal 'til 600, Kishi.



I warned you guys not to get your hopes up.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

So when are we getting the chapter?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 29, 2012)

men, jp people are hating so much the theory Tobi=Obito. I mean... they're so scared from it...


----------



## vered (Aug 29, 2012)

naruto is 9th in the toc this week the lowest it had in years if i recall correct.
i think it refers to chapter 590-591.8 chapters before this one.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Please tell me this flashback features more than scenes we've already seen before.



why don't you answer me 



> and how would he know that two tomoe sharingan would hold such powers and you lot say tobito has plot holes


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> So when are we getting the chapter?



No one knows; there isn't a set time for the a chapter's release.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

vered said:


> naruto is 9th in the toc this week the lowest it had in years if i recall correct.
> i think it refers to chapter 590-591.8 chapters before this one.



toc?


This chapter is taking way too long to come out.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> men, jp people are hating so much the theory Tobi=Obito. I mean... they're so scared from it...



i was going to ask about that

so the japanese following hates Tobito as well i gather

anyone from Japan here?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> toc?
> 
> 
> This chapter is taking way too long to come out.



Table of Contents.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Thank goodness.  I really, really need to go to bed.


I was joking 

Go to bed... Don't kill yourself...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I was joking
> 
> Go to bed... Don't kill yourself...



B-but I'm morally obligated to stay up and see these chapters through.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonder said:


> why don't you answer me



I'm obviously just messing around for the sake of doing so.





Tobi is a Madara clone.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

201 members & 1073 guests

Not even Sasuke VS Itachi or Naruto VS Pain had so many people awaiting what is to come.


----------



## Jaime Lannister (Aug 29, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I was joking


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> 201 members & 1073 guests
> 
> Not even Sasuke VS Itachi or Naruto VS Pain had so many people awaiting what is to come.



Telegrams would consistently put up over a 1,000 viewers back in the day. I believe the chapter Pain destroyed Konoha, Naruto's arrival and the first chapter of their battle, attracted even more viewers then this.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i was going to ask about that
> 
> so the japanese following hates Tobito as well i gather
> 
> anyone from Japan here?



Ouch.


That must sting kishi.

But this is what he gets for dragging this shit out so long.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 29, 2012)

vered said:


> naruto is 9th in the toc this week the lowest it had in years if i recall correct.
> i think it refers to chapter 590-591.8 chapters before this one.



no one gives a fuck about the mask clown guy has been a boring plot for several years its just not intresting just time wasting.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 29, 2012)

...wait, I was right? Kakashi couldn't recognize Tobi as Obito immediately even after the mask came off?

???


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> This chapter is taking way too long to come out.


It's supposed to be released next week monday in Japan. Be grateful someone leaks it 5 days early on the internet and you don't have to pay a dime.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> B-but I'm morally obligated to stay up and see these chapters through.


Give me your number and I'll wake you up when the chapter is out 

Try to figure out my real name


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

vered said:


> naruto is 9th in the toc this week the lowest it had in years if i recall correct.
> i think it refers to chapter 590-591.8 chapters before this one.



So after Sasuke/Itachi VS Kabuto was over and Itachi had to vanish the Japanese fans didn't take that well?

They craved for more Uchiha?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't justify staying awake any longer. 

Good ni-... morning...


----------



## Dark Saga (Aug 29, 2012)

All make sense now


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Where are those guys who usually get us the chapter?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Dark Saga said:


> All make sense now


Does it?


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I can't justify staying awake any longer.
> 
> Good ni-... morning...



Ditto, I just ate breakfast, now time for bed.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I can't justify staying awake any longer.
> 
> Good ni-... morning...



chapter now gets released within 30 mins


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> chapter now gets released within 30 mins



are u sure? i hope this isnt a troll


----------



## shuraii (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> chapter now gets released within 30 mins



oh you tease.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

chan said:


> are u sure? i hope this isnt a troll



sod's law


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Last week it was out about 30 mins from now on.


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> sod's law


damn i cant wait any longer


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 29, 2012)

It appears to me that in this chapter, kakashi is simply asking whether tobi is obito or not in view of the similarities. However no confirmation is made. 

Therefore not confirming tobi is obito. And I stand by the fact that tobi is not obito because it simply does not make sense in the story, it does not fit into the timelines at all, tobi is far too old.  

If it is meant to be obito then kishi has some serious ass pull writing to do, it would have to be such an ass pull to make sense it would rival the entire bleach manga.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 29, 2012)

Too bad I have school today. I'll probably miss the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Too bad I have school today. I'll probably miss the chapter.



Wow, a ton of irrelevant flashbacks, a fugly face and a question.


----------



## Dark Saga (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi=Sakon


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Too bad I leave for my classes in like 15 minutes. I'll probably miss the chapter.



who needs school when you can see the new naruto chapter instead? ;DD


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> It appears to me that in this chapter, kakashi is simply asking whether tobi is obito or not in view of the similarities. However no confirmation is made.
> 
> Therefore not confirming tobi is obito. *And I stand by the fact that tobi is not obito because it simply does not make sense in the story, it does not fit into the timelines at all, tobi is far too old.*
> 
> If it is meant to be obito then kishi has some serious ass pull writing to do, it would have to be such an ass pull to make sense it would rival the entire bleach manga.



Time travel.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 29, 2012)

Someone make a _"chapter's out!!" _joke. You will not be negged


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 29, 2012)

I swear if he chapter reads, Is it Obito next week 600 I'm going to snipe Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Time travel.



The true power of Kamui.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wow, a ton of irrelevant flashbacks, a fugly face and a question.


And yet, you sit here all day posting irrelevant stuff...


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 29, 2012)

why tobi=obito ? it doesn't make sense..
if obito is izuna the plot can be only better in the future


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> And yet, you sit here all day posting irrelevant stuff...



Of course, I enjoy talking to you guys - what does that have to do with the chapter sucking?


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol **


----------



## Recal (Aug 29, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Well, it's not like it was totally unexpected.





Blue Bombardment said:


> I warned you guys not to get your hopes up.



My hopes weren't anywhere, I swear.  I wasn't expecting an entire chapter crammed wall-to-wall with flashback.  Maybe some fighting, or Tobi staggering around, clutching at his face, looking all mad.

But... I guess Kishi had to reintroduce Obito to all the casual fans. A chapter-long flashback is the only way to do it.


----------



## ryz (Aug 29, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Someone make a _"chapter's out!!" _joke. You will not be negged



But the chapter IS out!

page


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gib chapter plox


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 29, 2012)

Dark Saga said:


> Tobi=Sakon



Pretty much.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito **


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 29, 2012)

If it is Obito then Kamui's world is the hyperbolic timechamber of the Narutoverse  Which is cool. And which will be abused at some point.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 29, 2012)

lol **


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

lool D


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 29, 2012)

ryz said:


> But the chapter IS out!
> 
> page



Boo, I was going to do that


----------



## Gojita (Aug 29, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> If it is Obito then Kamui's world is the hyperbolic timechamber of the Narutoverse  Which is cool. And which will be abused at some point.



please elaborate, i get the idea of a seperate dimension, but how do you get the time distortion???


----------



## Escargon (Aug 29, 2012)

Sigh chapter not out yet. I have a bad feeling we will get a shity flashback and the last page just being the mask falling apart.

If thats so, im actually ragequiting this manga.

Or i wish so, addicted to shit.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

I predict; chapter coming out within 10 minutes.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 29, 2012)

ryz said:


> But the chapter IS out!
> 
> page


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

I can only neg you so much.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Dem butthurt negs.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gojita said:


> please elaborate, i get the idea of a seperate dimension, but how do you get the time distortion???



An attempt to cover the assumed plot holes, suggested by what we know of the timeline.


----------



## Recal (Aug 29, 2012)

ryz said:


> But the chapter IS out!
> 
> page


----------



## Gojita (Aug 29, 2012)

Sacrass said:


> Boo, I was going to do that



but you have not lost yet, you can also do it with this one

page 

oh wait, no you can now that i did it


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Someone is butthurt.

It was but a joke.


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Lovely (Aug 29, 2012)

Not a great idea when everyone's anxious for the chapter.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Someone is butthurt.
> 
> It was but a joke.



Well, you *were* warned...


----------



## Recal (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Someone is butthurt.
> 
> It was but a joke.



I know, man,  but you can't pretend you knew it wasn't coming.  It's tradition to neg when someone does the "CHAPTER'S OUT, LOL" joke. Nothing personal.

Plus, I've wanted to use that gif for ages.  I may green you later for giving me the opportunity.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Dem butthurt negs.



never change NF


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Someone is butthurt.
> 
> It was but a joke.



Posting non-spoilers in the spoiler thread and fake chapter release links on release day, is the quickest way to get negged.

Everyone is waiting for the chapter's arrival.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Someone please make Obito with his goggles saying "Deal with it"

PLS.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Not a great idea when everyone's anxious for the chapter.



That's the best time 

Let's see here, 

"spam"

"bad newb"

"bum!!!!!"

"Nice!(he plused)

""fake chapter" (ya no shit)

"jerk"

"troll"

"lol"


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Someone please make Obito with his goggles saying "Deal with it"
> 
> PLS.



And then we can all discuss this "time travel."


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2012)

^It's possible.



Hossaim said:


> Someone is butthurt.
> 
> It was but a joke.



There are somethings you just don't joke about.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

>rep decreased by a thousand


----------



## lo0p (Aug 29, 2012)

sigh...all this for a flashback chapter.


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Someone please make Obito with his goggles saying "Deal with it"
> 
> PLS.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

it cant be this skanky looking friend

chp should be out by now. wtf?


----------



## Famouss (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi should really consider consulting a therapist when this is all done.  I don't know how much more physical and mental trauma the guy can take.  Hell, the man has even died once, and now this is on his plate.  On top of that, he has to baby sit Naruto who hasn't seemed to develop a brain just yet, pretty sure he has a  form of autism, but luckily we are only about 600 chapters in, I'm sure Naruto will wise up soon.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito in an instant became my favourite character... I really thought he would die as Uchiha Naruto wannabe... Now he is a bad-ass fucking them all


----------



## ryz (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> >rep decreased by a thousand



I say we revenge neg *BlinkST*


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

lol found a gif site with pretty much Naruto references.


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope the chapter comes out soon! 

I want to see Obito's face!


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobis face from the chapter


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 29, 2012)

obito face in spoilers..


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



He looks kinda cool, I guess.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 29, 2012)

he doesn't really look like I imagined.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 29, 2012)

What has been seen on this day can never be unseen.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

So if the flashback is indeed Obito, Rin and Kakashi, then those still holding out for it not to be Obito are screwed. Thematically, a chapter with a flashback of all of them together as friends leading up to Kakashi's question is there simply to add emotional gravitas. It's not to question or delay the reveal. It's to pull on your heart strings. That it is likely to fail at doing so does not invalidate the rationale.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahaha, guess it's confirmed now.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 29, 2012)

It begins....


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

He looks like Gaara's dad.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



whats the point of hiding the other side of the face if it looks the same shit only no scars? wow kishi, wow


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm shocked kishi was actually able to make him seem badass.


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:
			
		

> it cant be this skanky looking friend


Don't worry, T-Bag, Kakashi's in denial, too. You're not alone.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter 599: Uchiha Obito
Chapter 600: Obito Gaiden:Time Travel


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> whats the point of hiding the other side of the face if it looks the same shit only no scars? wow kishi, wow


The hell were you expecting?


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Matt, you're finally here. 


Fap?


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I hope the chapter comes out soon!
> 
> I want to see Obito's face!



i bet you wont see obito. most likely the chapters going for an dramatical 10 pages rasengan and a switch to some sauce action


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSLlZh9yelk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter


Is this... is..it... real?!!?!?!?


----------



## Mang-Kun (Aug 29, 2012)

So, the Tobi=Obito believers, u happy nao?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Don't worry, T-Bag, Kakashi's in denial, too. You're not alone.



  

You guys are too fucking funny.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Those are not wrinkles lol


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

He actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

What the fuck???who is he??he dont look much like Obito


----------



## hellohi (Aug 29, 2012)

Holy Crap lol. I knew it was Obito or atleast his body but actually seeeeeing it


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea, I like dat face. Good job Kishi!


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Seriously, he looks fucking exactly like The Godamine Kazekage.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmm.. his appearance is boring. I liked him better with the mask lol.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha he's fucking ugly.



Obito man.


----------



## ryz (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> He looks like Gaara's dad.



EXACTLY!

Kishi! Face variation, Dammit!


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm.. his appearance is boring. I liked him better with the mask lol.



This.

I don't like it at all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## azn7136 (Aug 29, 2012)

Assuming this is actually Obito, it feels like a rip-off of batman.

Obito is two-face, turns evil after the death of his loved one.


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

like i said its the ramen guy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2012)

So Zetsu face based on Tobi's.


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:
			
		

> whats the point of hiding the other side of the face if it looks the same shit only no scars? wow kishi, wow


Um, because it's a plot twist and casual fans were probably expecting the scars to be wrinkles?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2012)

As one of the original believers (made a pretty big thread once Tobi was introduced) I are not disappoint.


----------



## Lost on Words (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



looks badass


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I'm shocked kishi was actually able to make him seem badass.



He's all Anakin Skywalker turned Darth Vader


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> So Zetsu face based on Tobi's.



Heyyyy, good call!


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2012)

He looks ugly... ._.

Ok, the scars were a given, but with bishie Madara around I excepted something younger and more handsome, facial structure wise. He's an Uchiha afterall 

He's supposed to be barely 30, yet a 100 year old guy looks younger than him.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



Welp he looks young and fiiiine


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 29, 2012)

azn7136 said:


> Assuming this is actually Obito, it feels like a rip-off of batman.
> 
> Obito is two-face, turns evil after the death of his loved one.



assuming kishi planned it, he actually beat the dark knights release date by about two years.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Put the mask back on Tobi.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Ezekial (Aug 29, 2012)

Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> He's all Anakin Skywalker turned Darth Vader


In his dreams, perhaps.



Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever


He mad.


----------



## Recal (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



This is the guy.  This is the true leader of Akatsuki - my favourite bunch of villains.

God damn, Tobi, if you really are Obito, you had fucking better go out with a bang and have a non-w00bie motive for doing what you did. If you turned bad because "Waaaaaah, my first crush!!!1"


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> whats the point of hiding the other side of the face if it looks the same shit only no scars? wow kishi, wow



???

Some people complain about everything


----------



## ryz (Aug 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> So Zetsu face based on Tobi's.



I don't see the resemblence


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



AWW SHIT



Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever





So, how about that ?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> He's all Anakin Skywalker turned Darth Vader



"but you were the chosen o-

Oh wait, you were a total fuckup in every way. Carry on, then."


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever


Our bet. 
I won, but i couldnt care less whatever you do with the bet.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2012)

How stupid does everyone feel to discount the Tobi-Obito theory after all these years?

Now we can know what happened to Rin!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

azn7136 said:


> Assuming this is actually Obito, it feels like a rip-off of batman.
> 
> Obito is two-face, turns evil after the death of his loved one.



_"Either you die as a hero or you live enough to see yourself becoming villain."_


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever



Dont worry, its Izuna in Obito's body.

Its obvious


----------



## gershwin (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn. Adult Obito  Whatever. The other part of face is handsome.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> So Zetsu face based on Tobi's.



You might be on to something


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

sup bananaboy.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2012)

Izuna took a rock on the face too?


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

what a retarded reveal. kishimoto went by the most popular theory (no amount of explanation will justify this shit) just to entertain the little kids who guessed his identity by his hair style and eye


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



they see me rollin
they hatin




...this is kubo tite troll level lol


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Stop quoting Ezekial, sheesh.


----------



## azn7136 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever



It still didn't confirm it is Obito 100% through and through, but it makes it extremely certain that it might be. It's just a face. It doesn't really look like anyone (except one of the old Kazekages), and we don't know what Obito would look like at this age.

Hey I remember you saying in a post that if it did turn out to be Obito, you wouldn't be mad. Don't go back on your word ;]

And yeah it probably is Obito, but we don't know if Kishi is going to asspull something on us.




tnorbo said:


> assuming kishi planned it, he actually beat the dark knights release date by about two years.


 
I'm pretty sure Batman has been around longer than Naruto. There are movies, and the character of "Two-Face" has been around since 1942.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2012)

Just what changed Obito to go to the dark path?

This will affect Naruto greatly because Obito is or was his fathers student and was the one who killed his parents. Not only that Naruto's ideals and beliefs were once Obito's.

Could this mean what Itachi meant that Naruto could one day become like Tobi/Obito.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> _"Either you die as a hero or you live enough to see yourself becoming villain."_



  

Why am I out of rep now of all times?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

If Obiot turned evil because of Rin im going to fucking flip shit.

I think it would be good if he's just one of Madara's pwns, someone to carryout moons eye plan after Madara died of "I-just-fucking-ripped-my-eyes-out-syndrome"


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> what a retarded reveal. kishimoto went by the most popular theory (no amount of explanation will justify this shit) just to entertain the little kids who guessed his identity by his hair style and eye



lolol Fugaku.

Dude.


----------



## Zeit (Aug 29, 2012)

Sutol said:


>



Masterful. 

The vindication after so long is sweet.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 29, 2012)

So wheres the Madara wrinkle under his eye?

Looks like Gaaras father remade..


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> So Zetsu face based on Tobi's.



That was my first reaction: his face oval and hair-style looks very zetsu-ish in the picture. :amazed


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Just what changed Obito to go to the dark path?
> 
> This will affect Naruto greatly because Obito is or was his fathers student and was the one who killed his parents. Not only that Naruto's ideals and beliefs were once Obito's.
> 
> Could this mean what Itachi meant that Naruto could one day become like Tobi/Obito.



Kurama killed Naruto's parents, and they became best friends, hahaha.


----------



## Tranquility (Aug 29, 2012)

I actually like his face even though it looks like Gaara's dad. But never can I again look at Tobi the same way.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

FUCK OF COURSE! 

Black side= hide scars
White bandage= also to hide the scars on his head how couldnt i predict this.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Tranquility said:


> I actually like his face even though it looks like Gaara's dad. But never can I again look at Tobi the same way.



This.

He looks lame as fuck. Obito is lame as fuck.

Izuna would have been 1000000x better.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 29, 2012)

azn7136 said:


> I'm pretty sure Batman has been around longer than Naruto. There are movies, and the character of "Two-Face" has been around since 1942.



I thought nolan changed his origin for the movie its been a while since I've read the dc comics.


----------



## Footmax (Aug 29, 2012)

It confirms that Kishi had planned it all along, that page from chapter 486 was indeed a big hint that he was Obito.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> what a retarded reveal. kishimoto went by the most popular theory (no amount of explanation will justify this shit) just to entertain the little kids who guessed his identity by his hair style and eye



Hair style, name, then eye.

Lame, people immediately picked Obito.


----------



## corsair (Aug 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Just what changed Obito to go to the dark path?
> 
> This will affect Naruto greatly because Obito is or was his fathers student and was the one who killed his parents. Not only that Naruto's ideals and beliefs were once Obito's.



Oh shit, he is gonna pull out the book again.


----------



## jso (Aug 29, 2012)

599: Uchiha Obito
600: Uchiha Izuna
601: Uchiha Madara Clone
602: Uchiha Zetsu Spore

Everything as planned...


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2012)

And this is "The right side of my body is almost smashed...There is no feeling in it"? A few scratches? Obito was a total pussy.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I liked him better with the mask on. I mean... just LOOK at him.

Ah well, he's still my favorite character!


----------



## Aiku (Aug 29, 2012)

Milkomeda said:


> Tobis face from the chapter



OH. MY. GOD. 

HIS FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AT LONG LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THAT'S IT I'M DEAD


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

His eyes are still not the same as Obito's. Tobi's eyes are conjoined at the outermost rims, but Obito's eyes weren't (there's "white space" between them). The overall shape is also different (Obito's upper eyelid curves downwards, Tobi's lower eyelid curves upwards). The fact that the only instances where Obito's eyes are remotely like Tobi's is when Tobi's are wide open and Obito's are only slightly open speaks volumes.


----------



## doodle (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever



You're saying this... and you have a resurrected Madara as your avatar.  Resurrected.  From the dead.

Yeah... ok.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Just what changed Obito to go to the dark path?



Rin's death.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

chan said:


> they see me rollin
> they hatin
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi will surpass Kubo level with time traveling, BELIEVE IT! 



Klue said:


> Why am I out of rep now of all times?



And I'm rep sealed?


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

lame looking lame...booooooo....


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rin's death.



Rins death couldn't be the case, because he seemed to be mad at the world and he claimed he didn't want to be anyone.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 29, 2012)

So all those anti Obito people where are you now?


----------



## Escargon (Aug 29, 2012)

So wow.. he had those bandages wrapped around his head for what reason now..


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you sure its obito?? it can be any uchiha
Kishi better gives some logical explanation to this shit


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 29, 2012)

I like him! pek

I would tap that!


----------



## oricon (Aug 29, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> what a retarded reveal. kishimoto went by the most popular theory (no amount of explanation will justify this shit) just to entertain the little kids who guessed his identity by his hair style and eye



Well it IS a shounen manga after all.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 29, 2012)

Madara Clone? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So all those anti Obito people where are you now?



Right here.

So it's confirmed, Kishi is bad writer. The pein arc wasn't just a fluke.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:
			
		

> Could this mean what Itachi meant that Naruto could one day become like Tobi/Obito.


He was talking about what would happen if Naruto kept doing things on his own.


----------



## Gojita (Aug 29, 2012)

those "wrinkles" looks exactly like the faceless part of the extra body zetsu sprouts when he is split in two, and Tobi claims that he have Hashirama's cells in him, could it be that he was patched up by using white zetsu's cells to "regenerate" his crushed body. I mean he was standing next to a white mass with Zetsu's leaves on it when we saw him with a fresh arm after he sacrificed it to stop Torune's bugs 

and SORRY! if this is not the time for new theories D:


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hair style, name, then eye.
> 
> Lame, people immediately picked Obito.


i nvr felt so stupid in my entire 20 years of life



bearzerger said:


> And this is "The right side of my body is almost smashed...There is no feeling in it"? A few scratches? Obito was a total pussy.



LOL.. yup. a few scratches, and he couldnt feel his body. now he takes a rasengan to the fucking face and arm, stops zabuzas sword with his bare arms and he dont feel shit


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rin's death.



Which is complete nonsense. The only one Obito could blame for Rin's death is himself. He could have just returned to Konoha since apparently all he suffered were a few scratches.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

oricon said:


> Well it IS a shounen manga after all.



Unacceptable.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 29, 2012)

How would Obito face look if it wasn't crush by the rocks :


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> And this is "The right side of my body is almost smashed...There is no feeling in it"? A few scratches? Obito was a total pussy.



Fixed with Zetsu sper...err DNA.

Zetsu can fix anything


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2012)

START BUSTIN OUT THE OLD POSTS



LET THE TEARS FALL


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm still anti Obito, Kishi can not explain this, no way, honestly FFS!


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> Are you sure its obito?? it can be any uchiha
> Kishi better gives some logical explanation to this shit



It's not Obito.  It's just another Uchiha with the right side of his face smashed with Obito's eye to pretend to be Obito, who pretended to be Tobi to hide the fact that he was going to pretend to be Madara.


----------



## ryz (Aug 29, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Izuna took a rock on the face too?





See any similarity? Coz I don't.


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)

Why are 1500 people around here (Telegramm) discussing and waiting all day long for a new chapter when Kishi is supposed to be such a bad writer? I don't get it.


----------



## solid-soul (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> His eyes are still not the same as Obito's. Tobi's eyes are conjoined at the outermost rims, but Obito's eyes weren't (there's "white space" between them). The overall shape is also different (Obito's upper eyelid curves downwards, Tobi's lower eyelid curves upwards). The fact that the only instances where Obito's eyes are remotely like Tobi's is when Tobi's are wide open and Obito's are only slightly open speaks volumes.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Which is complete nonsense. The only one Obito could blame for Rin's death is himself. He could have just returned to Konoha since apparently all he suffered were a few scratches.



This,


Kishi is a terrible writer, there's no way he can make this work. Izuna would have been a million times better.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> How would Obito face look if it wasn't crush by the rocks :



Now, do an edit of Obito with two Rinnegans (one smashed face, one not), two Sharingans (smashed and without) and two Mangekyou Sharingans (smashed and without).


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 29, 2012)

People, at least wait for Kishi to give an explanation on why Obito before saying he is a bad writer.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

My feelings on the Obito thing aside, this is a good day for me prediction-wise.

My prediction of the reveal coming in 599 with explanation to follow in 600 looks right.

Zetsu being tied into Obito in a major way also appears correct.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm now imagining Tobi with that face being all goofy goofy before he turns serious, and I can't


----------



## Escargon (Aug 29, 2012)

Its Gaaras fathers clone with Madaras DNA on his left face that failed. The black hair is due to DNA mixing.

Owned.

And why the hell would he hide that face from the world anyways. Is there no * jutsu to remove those marks?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Izuna would have been a million times better.


That's just as bad as the Fugaku theory.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 29, 2012)

Isn't that Gaara's dad.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 29, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Izuna took a rock on the face too?



finally the lords face has been revealed!!!!! it's beautiful


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter out 

that page


----------



## Phemt (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> I'm still anti Obito, Kishi can not explain this, no way, honestly FFS!



You're still here?





BUZZ OFF!

Congratulations you fools.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know why everyone is assuming it's Obito, that's what Kishi-no...that's what The Rock that killed Obito wants you to think. It's still The Rock that killed Obito, it's trolling Kakashi right now, needs to buy some time after all.

The face is simply the scrapping of Obito's face that The Rock that killed Obito peeled off it and pieced together.

I hope Zetsu stuff comes up with all this.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> People, at least wait for Kishi to give an explanation on why Obito before saying he is a bad writer.



Unless he really pulls out somethign really amazing, I don't see it happening.

Obito doesn't have the mystic of Izuna and Madara.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

hmm, he's pretty hot good looking, considering the giant boulder that landed on his face. It must be Zetsu goo - the new wonder cream!

At least the mask is off, I hated that with a passion.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Now 1 thing left to reveal; long haired masked man being the real Madara.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Why are 1500 people around here (Telegramm) discussing and waiting all day long for a new chapter when Kishi is supposed to be such a bad writer? I don't get it.



Because it's ok to like bad things.

Look at the Twilight franchise.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Yes, when you can't refute someone's argument, laugh obnoxiously and hope people forget about their post. Obito's eyes, not the same as Tobi's except for slightly "All anime characters' eyes look the same" similarities. This is fact.




Sutol said:


> You're still here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Congratulations on disproving yourself. Obito's eyes look nothing like Tobi's in that picture. Tobi's eyelids are conjoined except for the parts that are closest to his nose, Obito's were not. Tobi's lower eyelid slants upwards (as does his entire eye in general), yet it was Obito's upper eyelid that slanted downwards.

Obito's and Tobi's eyes only look similar when Tobi's eyes are seen from a distance or Obito's eyes are half-closed due to pain. When both eyes are wide open, they look nothing alike.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

holy shit its Obito 


until its beyond doubt, im still saying its just Obito's body


----------



## chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Kishi will surpass Kubo level with time traveling, BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 29, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I thought nolan changed his origin for the movie its been a while since I've read the dc comics.



A hero turning villain isn't something new.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi really seems to love that hair style with his characters.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> And this is "The right side of my body is almost smashed...There is no feeling in it"? A few scratches? Obito was a total pussy.



True. He barely looks worse off than Raidou.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 29, 2012)

Uchiha Obito, the villain behind everything, the cause of his master's death, Itachi's sensei, manipulator of Nagato, killer of Konan, the third Rikudou... just wow.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 29, 2012)

that page

IT IS OUT


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 29, 2012)

Face scarring is a mere cosmetic issue but it was an entire rock that smashed half of Obito. Shouldn't he suffer from brain damage at the very least? :amazed

If it is really Obito, I wonder what makes him hate Konoha so much. Was he even the same person who was responsible for Minato and Kushina's deaths? That would be too great an irony.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Its out noobs!

that page


----------



## corsair (Aug 29, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Why are 1500 people around here (Telegramm) discussing and waiting all day long for a new chapter when Kishi is supposed to be such a bad writer? I don't get it.



To laugh at him.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 29, 2012)

So now that this asshat travesty has happened, how is Kishimoto going to justify it?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2012)

ALL THE 5 YEAR BELIEVERS CAN REJOICE NOW!


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> People, at least wait for Kishi to give an explanation on why Obito before saying he is a bad writer.



no, no matter what he makes up will not make sense. even his time traveling theory wouldnt make sense. thats how bad it is



Skywalker said:


> That's just as bad as the Fugaku theory.



fugaku would have been the best twist plot wise. fuck cares about kakashi's ancient maggot food friend?


----------



## Rain (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi w/o mask looks amazing. Nice drawing by Kishi.


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:
			
		

> Well i'm off goodbye NF Kishi has fucked up big time, no retarded explanation can explain this wank... Kishi = Worst writer ever


So, since Tobi's not who you want him to be then Kishimoto's automatically a bad writer? Interesting. 



			
				T-Bag said:
			
		

> what a retarded reveal. kishimoto went by the most popular theory (no amount of explanation will justify this shit) just to entertain the little kids who guessed his identity by his hair style and eye


No, Kishi planned this from the start. Tobi is Obito because Obito fits with all Kishi's themes and actually adds something to the narrative, which no one else but Obito does.

People need to stop whining because they didn't get their way and actually give Kishi a chance to explain. He's had this planned a LOOOOOOONG time and you don;t think he has an explanation? Pathetic.

I mean, what are you guys, 2? Get over it.

Btw, lolizuna. Izuna looks like a nerd, plus he'd be an old ass man. How boring would that be? Very. At least this is more interesting because he's young with a scared face.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dude has a face only a mom would love.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't be Obito.

Right now, I'm thinking Obito died, but Tobi is really using Obito's body for he needed Uchiha DNA to become a complete sage, right?

Man, I'm willing for anything BUT this becoming an Obito reveal. I mean, how lame could you get?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

oh god it is out

dies


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

i see fucking obito in the preview. EW GTFO. i gotta wake up from this nightmare


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2012)

HIT THE SHOWERS FOLKS, OBITO IS HERE TO STAY


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmm the actual translation confirms he is Obito...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2012)

The Flashbacks of Obito's childhood, he is just like Naruto when he was young. He was a loser like Naruto and wanted to be a hero like Hokages.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh gosh I think Tobi being Obito is fine, but the chapter itself....


----------



## NW (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:
			
		

> His eyes are still not the same as Obito's. Tobi's eyes are conjoined at the outermost rims, but Obito's eyes weren't (there's "white space" between them). The overall shape is also different (Obito's upper eyelid curves downwards, Tobi's lower eyelid curves upwards). The fact that the only instances where Obito's eyes are remotely like Tobi's is when Tobi's are wide open and Obito's are only slightly open speaks volumes.


Dude, they're exactly the same, lol. 

DENIAL....


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2012)

Shocked...just shocked. So shocked I'm not even gonna use emoticons. I knew this was coming but I didn't want to believe it...


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Shocked...just shocked. So shocked I'm not even gonna use emoticons. I knew this was coming but I didn't want to believe it...



Same boat.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn Guy was an ugly kid lol.


----------



## falconzx (Aug 29, 2012)

No trolling like usual, huh    

Oh well the mask is broken !!!


----------



## 9thw0nder (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi = king of all ass pullers. Can a tobito fan give me a link to a theory?Do any of the theories involve time travel? Please don't tell me obito turned evil because of that hoe who didn't even like him died. That would be the most stupid thing ever.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Biggest waste of a chapter just for the end.

Kishi is a troll.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 29, 2012)

I actually liked the chapter a lot but i hope they don't use Rin as the reason for him turning bad


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally Narutoforums has revived


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 29, 2012)

Holy Crap this site was a piece of crap for  so long.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 29, 2012)

What hell was going on with the forum? Must be the forecasted shitstorm. Anyways, I kinda  felt like crying reading the chapter again. Obito was such a happy kid and then became all evil and shit. I can tell now he's going to have a change of heart and die which is why I didn't want Tobi to be Obito. I wanted whoever was Tobi to be evil to the death. I would've prefered Izuna.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Damn Guy was an ugly kid lol.



The ugliest.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> lI still believe Pain was Konan, just like iI still believe Tobi is a Madara clone.



it's ok klue give it up, you still have your Sasuke and your Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 29, 2012)

Asuma's smooth appearance
Oh man, I love this type of stuff. <3
Ebisu, Gai (looks like a 60s guy  so cool), Aoba, Kakashi, Raido (!), Asuma (... <3) Hayate, Kurenai, Genma
Asuma's smooth appearance
Is that Anko?

Obito > .
That is all. 

pag 4 - so he was helping the old lady  such a good boy
pag 5 - 
pag 6 (VS Gai) - 
pag 6 (Rin x Obito) - awww 
pag 7 - he wants to be Hokage too... and knowing what we know about how the village treated the Uchiha when no one is looking... yeah, part of his motivation is going to be this
pag 9 - 
pag 10&11, pag 12 (second part), pag 13 (first part) - if only NarSak was that cute, I'd ship it 
pag 12 (first part) - that is familiar
pag 14: that side by side comparision. 
pag 14 (Naruto): I'm rather bitter seeing him there. The flashbacks to Obito are mostly showing what I liked from Naruto's character from part I. 
pag 15: *hugs*


----------



## Jay. (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't access this site for hours lol I thought this forum down because massive shitstorm that happened


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Nic said:


> it's ok klue give it up, you still have your Sasuke and your Madara.



Don't quote-edit.


----------



## Obito (Aug 29, 2012)

Hit it pretty close on the head back 4 years ago when I was merely 15.



Got negged and abused as a kiddy.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 29, 2012)

where is the telegramm pic?


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ lol, nice picture


Obito said:


> Hit it pretty close on the head back 4 years ago when I was merely 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Got negged and abused as a kiddy.



I am so sorry.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2012)

My theory...


----------



## Humite Juubi (Aug 29, 2012)

My reaction:


My opinion:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishi never ceases to disappoint me!!!




My prediction:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH1rOL5hB9s[/YOUTUBE]





Edit: btw why everybody talks about bodysnatching while it would much easier to say since its already confirmed he is made of zetsu goo that he at least can change the appearence of his face for some time.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 29, 2012)

I was so dissapointed when I awoke to a broken forum. I had to wait all day to come home and post and now all the good threads are taken 

Tobi is obito bitches!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

It is glorious.


----------



## doriaq (Aug 29, 2012)

This summurize what I thought.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbqxH3vqnw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AnimeGreatNinja (Aug 29, 2012)

Guaranteed to show up as BGM in the anime for this ch

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPsRgFQSfSU&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi is OBITO! i dunno if i should shout "i told you so!" or cry for Kakashi  The majority of the chapter were flashbacks featuring Obito and the others as little kids... what i don't understand was when they showed the Chuunin Exams and the fact that Kakashi was competing... didn't he pass them at 6 while Obito, Rin, and Gai passes at 11? did Kakashi have to reenter for there to be a team of 3?

Obito WHY?! why did the only good Uchiha turn bad? that sweet, innocent kid that became my second favorite character in the series, the one that taught Kakashi the meaning of friendship and teamwork? WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it better not be because of Rin's death 

Either way... Gai, get ready to comfort your rival, and Naruto prepare to meet the previous generation you 

Wow, um, i'm still processing this... i mean, i never doubted it, but to actually see Obito again...why couldn't i be wrong? 

i guess to sum it up... i knew it! but why am i not happy about it? 

oh, and what's with those anti-tobito people claiming if it's Obito's body possessed they win? Tobito was ANY connection to Obito

i always thought possession was the case and part of me still thinks that  but at the end of the day, Tobito is fact, DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome chapter with an awesome reveal.

Obito is awesome.


----------



## Kizaru2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fucking orgasm. 
gotta admire this chapter.
the hell that this forum looks like proves how amazing this chapter is.
fucking amazing...


----------



## falconzx (Aug 29, 2012)

How come Minato's face is on the monument ?

p.s: What if there are different Tobis ? since his hair was long when he met Itachi (could have been transformation)


----------



## Humite Juubi (Aug 29, 2012)

"I'm going back to the street, where things make sense!"
--Jazz

And all Tobis were the same otherwise kisame wouldnt recognize him or itachis amaretsutrap wouldnt have reacted.


----------



## LelouchIsZero (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi is the reason Rin died. 

Explanation: Kakashi, previously known as the "Vagina Slayer", had an uncanny ability to use a technique called the "Vagaringan". At the time, Kakashi was a major playa' and that made Rin all bothered and hot. Rin had always had a thing for Kakashi, so the two eventually got together after Obitos supposed death. Little did Rin know, Kakashi was HIV positive and so she contracted an STI. 

Now, you may be wondering "where does Obito come into this", well Obito had recently freed himelf from underneath the boulders and had come running back to the leaf in order to confess his love for Rin and to tell her that there was an extra boulder in his pants, for her. However, when he got back, he caught the two in action through a window -- thus his reasoning for wanting to destroy the leaf.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 29, 2012)

Huh my prediction was unusually accurate. Pairing chapter with Rin flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see Rin's death, and Obito's teary response.

Good times are upon us.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 29, 2012)

O-B-I-T-O!!!!!! Please weep, all the haters and doubters. Anyway. Here is how this will end. Naruto will hear the story and will lose the will to fight him, which will be convenient. Kakashi and Gai will then battle Obito while trying to talk to him. It won't work. Obito's resolve will be unwavering. In the end I believe Kakashi will get his closure but also this will end his role in Naruto and he will be erased. Erased in that he uses the Reaper Seal on Obito so they can "Battle for all eternity" in the belly of the Death God. Then Naruto goes to face Madara in which will be his defining battle for that age to where everyone will know who he is because he defeated Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2012)

I hope Kishi finishes this mini arch before jumping to something else.  I was hoping it wouldn't be Obito because I'm a big Kakashi fan, however Obito will soon be Narufied


----------



## gloomygrim (Aug 29, 2012)

Why are people saying this was a good issue?   it really wasn't it was all filler till the last pannel.  obito in the exams blah blah rin loves kakashi blah blah gai looks badass blah blah and we see tobi's face.  

The explination of how he went grade A postal best be good.  Cant have a shite reveal and a shite explination.

Also wtf rin is even more shit than sakura, they must be related or from a special dickwit clan no one speaks of and just lets em live on through sympathy.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 29, 2012)

gloomygrim said:


> Why are people saying this was a good issue?   it really wasn't it was all filler till the last pannel.  obito in the exams blah blah rin loves kakashi blah blah gai looks badass blah blah and we see tobi's face.
> 
> The explination of how he went grade A postal best be good.  Cant have a shite reveal and a shite explination.
> 
> Also wtf rin is even more shit than sakura, they must be related or from a special dickwit clan no one speaks of and just lets em live on through sympathy.



Umad? Will you leave if you don't like it? I and many others would be ecstatic.


----------



## kluang (Aug 29, 2012)

Reading the chapter

............

..........

..........

Well, at least there's still One Piece to read.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2012)

This could possibly the best anime episode if the team does it right, as we saw we don't need dialogue in the chapter, expand on this in the anime and we could be looking at another 72(?).


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mider T said:


> This could possibly the best anime episode if the team does it right, as we saw we don't need dialogue in the chapter, expand on this in the anime and we could be looking at another 72(?).



true, i could just hear this playing over all those scenes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2r31MEVM0k[/YOUTUBE]

Sawyer  (if it doesn't load) even better than sadness and sorrow if you ask me

that's what i listened to while reading this chapter by the way


----------



## scavenger144 (Aug 29, 2012)

The biggest reveal for me was that Minato was hokage before obito died. 

Also the connection between Obito and Madara??


I think nagato's family died in the second war.

Nagato's parents died and he unlocked rinnegan.

Nagato had rinnegan when Jiraiya trained him.

Jiraiya then returned to konoha to train Minato.

Minato then trained Kakashi and Obito.

Obito then died in the third war...

Obito gave Nagato the rinnegan...

????

Because this would make no sense it means that Obito was actually talking about the real madara?

I thought Madara was dead at this point...Did tobi just lie?


----------



## falconzx (Aug 30, 2012)

scavenger144 said:


> T
> Nagato's parents died and he unlocked rinnegan.



There's nothing to prove that since his eyes were covered.
He could've had them already before the accident

And how come Minato is on the Monument ? He wasn't there in 3rd war


----------



## Immortal (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel as though Kishimoto was flip flopping between deciding whether or not he wanted Tobi to be Obito or Madara and those couple times where the timeline doesn't match up in the manga he was leaning towards Tobi actually being Madara, and didn't change his mind back to Obito until relatively recently with the war arc and Kabuto reviving Madara. 

That said, I'm interested to see what happened to Rin - that's always been hidden to us and it's clearly what will be revealed in the next chapter or two.


----------



## falconzx (Aug 30, 2012)

I've just realised something

Kakashi became a chunin at 6, Obito graduated the academy at 9.
How come they're in the same team, even the chunin exam ?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 30, 2012)

> I've just realised something
> 
> Kakashi became a chunin at 6, Obito graduated the academy at 9.
> How come they're in the same team, even the chunin exam ?



That's not the only place he screwed up.

Gai should be 7. Rin should be 11 and she has a crush on a 6 year old. Asuma and Kurenai were 9. Anko and Gekko were babies. Genma shouldn't be there. Just... don't try to understand the Timeline anymore. Kishi raped the Timeline with this chapter.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 30, 2012)

falconzx said:


> I've just realised something
> 
> Kakashi became a chunin at 6, Obito graduated the academy at 9.
> How come they're in the same team, even the chunin exam ?



i think what happened was Kakashi was too young, so he became Minato's only student until there were Genin his own age to join, so after Obito and Rin graduated they joined Kakashi as Minato's students.



Lee-Sensei said:


> That's not the only place he screwed up.
> 
> Gai should be 7. Rin should be 11 and she has a crush on a 6 year old. Asuma and Kurenai were 9. Anko and Gekko were babies. Genma shouldn't be there. Just... don't try to understand the Timeline anymore. Kishi raped the Timeline with this chapter.



i think he means why Kakashi, Obito, and Rin ever became teammates in the first place, which is an understandable question


----------



## falconzx (Aug 30, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> That's not the only place he screwed up.
> 
> Gai should be 7. Rin should be 11 and she has a crush on a 6 year old. Asuma and Kurenai were 9. Anko and Gekko were babies. Genma shouldn't be there. Just... don't try to understand the Timeline anymore. Kishi raped the Timeline with this chapter.



You made it even clearer, I think this picture is really true now





Rika24 said:


> i think he means why Kakashi, Obito, and Rin ever became teammates in the first place, which is an understandable question



No, his answer were excellent, I didn't even think about Anko and Hayate's ages.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

If we ignore the Databook's age and graduation listings, everything falls into place. Well, other than Minato's face sitting on the Hokage Mountain and Sarutobi's visual appearance.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> If we ignore the Databook's age and graduation listings, everything falls into place. Well, other than Minato's face sitting on the Hokage Mountain and Sarutobi's visual appearance.


well we could say that sarutobi's visual appearance was updated later down the line. all the other hokages died when they where reletively young so... yeah.


----------



## gloomygrim (Aug 30, 2012)

Setsuna00 said:


> Umad? Will you leave if you don't like it? I and many others would be ecstatic.




why would i leave?   im not mad, just a little dissapointed in the issue.   plus obito is more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now than he ever was,  ooooo some bitch doesnt love me, i must take over the world.  Hell its like a crap emo song


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

gloomygrim said:


> why would i leave?   im not mad, just a little dissapointed in the issue.   plus obito is more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now than he ever was,  ooooo some bitch doesnt love me, i must take over the world.  Hell its like a crap emo song



PREACH!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2012)

gloomygrim said:


> why would i leave?   im not mad, just a little dissapointed in the issue.   plus obito is more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now than he ever was,  ooooo some bitch doesnt love me, i must take over the world.  Hell its like a crap emo song


Obito is just releasing his righteous fury upon the world, blame Minato for not seeing this coming.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Obito is just releasing his righteous fury upon the world, blame Minato for not seeing this coming.



Minato should have killed him, but he was too soft, like Sarutobi.


----------



## just a fan (Aug 30, 2012)

*hello , naruto forums members . im just a fan and this is my first post here in this forum.*  i would like to share my opinion about the mystery of tobi and the time line problem with this repost by me in another forum.i hope that you enjoy reading it and im interested in your opinions on it.

the guy in the last page of this chapter (formerly known as tobi) looks like he in 28-30 years old , definetly in the same generation as gai or kakashi, not to mention he bears a great resemblence to obito (and he is , most likely obito). the problem as many have pointed out is that he would be too young to be the man that faced minato 16 years ago. not to mention knowing all secrets about the seal of the nine tails or taking out the anbu guards. the answer might be simpler than we think; the guy that attacked konoha 16 years ago is not the same guy appearing in front of kakashi and gai today. 

 the next mystery to solve is how come the guy that attacked 16 yrs ago konoha used kaumi? 

 the answer is simple as well, he took tobi's eye? although this answer might sound too simple , the possibility of it being true is quite high; tobi has never deactivated his sharingan. in fact , we should remember that every time tobi showed up in earlier chapters kishi always hid his left eye in order not to reveal that he has the sharingan which leads me to believe that it cant be deactivated, a sharingan that cannot be activated or deactivated at will is one that was taken from the owner . it seems that even after it was given back to obito he was unable to deactivate it. this leads me to believe that the one that attacked konoha 16 yrs ago was madara and not obito and there are a couple of scenes in the manga that might support this assumption. the kyubi talked about madara twice in this manga: the first time was when he talked to sasuke and the second was when he recently decided to help naruto. from both conversations with naruto and sasuke it can be concluded that the nine tails recognizes madara by two features; one being his sharingan , and the second being his chakura. in the battle between the first hokage and madara it wasnt made clear if madara had summoned the kuybi in front of the first or that he took control over him through the sharinguan. still kuybi's reaction to tobi when he saw him 16 years ago ( saying " you...") might indicate the he knows him. after he became under the genjutsu of madara and was dragged out of kushina, the nine tails was summoned into the hidden leaf. this is the only time that we are sure that the nine tails was summoned by someone's power (chakura) while we cant be certain that the same method to control him was used during madara's fight with the first hokage. IF the summoning jutsu was used on the kyubi only once during the naruto verse time line, then there is no more doubt that the man that fought the 4th hokage 16 years ago is the same man that tried to summon the nine tails after he was revived through edo tensei in recent chapters and was recognized by the kyubi inside naruto as Uchiha Madara.

 while there are some loose threads that might create some suspicions around this assumption. i still think its a possibility .... and one of the better routes that kishi should follow to get himself out of the mess he has created  

i hope i didnt bother you with this long post


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

Will anyone even care once Obito goes the way of Nagato and the Kyuubi?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Will anyone even care once Obito goes the way of Nagato and the Kyuubi?


Yes, I'd prefer him to die a villain.


----------



## Rain (Aug 30, 2012)

Honestly i doubt TnJ is gonna happen. 
Obito is way more determined than Nagato. 

Also it would be retarded.


----------



## MessiahZach (Aug 30, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> Honestly i doubt TnJ is gonna happen.
> Obito is way more determined than Nagato.
> 
> Also it would be retarded.



*Boy would I be pissed if Naruto TnJ's him and he gets killed trying to stop Juubi.*


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *Boy would I be pissed if Naruto TnJ's him and he gets killed trying to stop Juubi.*



I like to think Kishimoto learned from the Nagato incident.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 30, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> Honestly i doubt TnJ is gonna happen.
> Obito is way more determined than Nagato.
> 
> Also it would be retarded.



This.

10 char


----------



## ch1p (Aug 30, 2012)

I have hope that Obito won't be TnJ.


----------



## Penance (Aug 30, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *Boy would I be pissed if Naruto TnJ's him and he gets killed trying to stop Juubi.*



It's Kakashi's turn to successfully TnJ...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I have hope that Obito won't be TnJ.


Me too, but I could see it happening, as a villain either you go good or you're trolled horribly.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Yes, I'd prefer him to die a villain.



I did once, during a time before the most recent chapters. Now, it's inevitable - Tobi is screwed.

I hope Madara is to Tobi what Aizen was to Kaname. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: _2_


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2012)

These tears are delicious. 

Can't remember the last time this forums had such a meltdown.


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 31, 2012)

Penance said:


> It's Kakashi's turn to successfully TnJ...



i would actually love it if that happened. i don't care if he's evil now, Obito is my 2nd favorite character, even if he's gotta die, i want to be as a good guy again


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2012)

Danchou said:


> These tears are delicious.
> 
> Can't remember the last time this forums had such a meltdown.



Chapter 560.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 31, 2012)

To everyone:


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2012)

Olivia said:


> To everyone:



...YES


----------



## Humite Juubi (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it me or does tobi himself look annnoyed at the chapters end about being obito too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> I did once, during a time before the most recent chapters. Now, it's inevitable - Tobi is screwed.
> 
> I hope Madara is to Tobi what Aizen was to Kaname.
> 
> ...



More like Obito is the Gin to Madara's Aizen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except Obito succeeds.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 31, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> More like Obito is the Gin to Madara's Aizen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought it was more like Obito is the Aizen to Kabuto's Gin, but whatever.


----------



## Boocock (Aug 31, 2012)

Obito said:


> Hit it pretty close on the head back 4 years ago when I was merely 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Got negged and abused as a kiddy.


I feel your pain. In my case, I was ridiculed for stating that Kakashi had the Mangekyou Sharingan. Haven't been as active of a poster since, though I still lurk and get spoilers here.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 1, 2012)

Olivia said:


> I thought it was more like Obito is the Aizen to Kabuto's Gin, but whatever.



Kabuto had his chance, and he wasn't even able _attempt_ a betrayal.


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 1, 2012)

I actually like obito now


----------



## Fissiksman (Sep 1, 2012)

Humite Juubi said:


> Is it me or does tobi himself look annnoyed at the chapters end about being obito too.



probably thinking to himself WTF? Did I really start World War 4 over the death of my childhood crush?


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 1, 2012)

I liked this chapter. I LOVE seeing all the older characters as kids. And I liked that it was an almost completely "silent" chapter. Good use of flashbacks if I dare say so.

Gai, Genma, and Ebisu were a team? ^_^ Isn't Ibiki too old to be on a team with Hayate? Though I guess if some people graduate the Academy and such later and some people retake the Chuunin exams you'd get different formations sometimes... I guess Gai's teammates might not even be his original teammates. 

Oh, and Kurenai was there, and Hayate, and and... ooh all the young'uns 


It's sad that Obito ended up the way he did. I feel bad for the kid. He had to struggle a lot but was kind, and he sure was hung up on Rin - who only had eyes for Kakashi; poor guy. He never even got to confess to her either (though it was probably obvious).  Rin is so pretty :33

I swear Naruto and Sasuke are just recycled tropes at this point, lol. Every generation has a pair.

The only thing I dislike is Kishi once again throwing the timeline to the wind without a care. The one that jumped out at me was Kakashi in the Chuunin match looking too big/old... You can't even find working explanations around his ret-cons anymore. sigh 

He should at least make an official ret-con revision of the timeline so that it's coherent...


----------



## Fissiksman (Sep 1, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> It's sad that Obito ended up the way he did. I feel bad for the kid. He had to struggle a lot but was kind, and he sure was hung up on Rin - who only had eyes for Kakashi; poor guy. He never even got to confess to her either (though it was probably obvious).  Rin is so pretty :33



Why poor kid? The guy died a hero saving his friend's life and his friend became a better person because of it.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, he had his whole life ahead of him and aspirations for his future... It's sad when good people die young, even if it is a noble death.

I feel bad that Obito had it hard: Kakashi always outdoing him (even if it was motivating), working hard seemingly without catching a break (we can infer he had a lot of mishaps), and the fact that he pined for a girl who didn't love him but loved his jerk of a rival instead and never getting around to honestly approaching her. 

Yes, he is to be applauded for his principles, performance, and legacy, and that's great, but I still sympathize for his struggles and unrealized dreams and potential. :/


----------

